# The Forum's future - your thoughts please!



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm meeting Diabetes UK in a few days to discuss ways we can improve the forum and provide help and support to more people. As someone mentioned on another thread, although we are generally very busy and increasing the membership daily, we are still only scratching the surface of the huge number of people who might benefit. I have some thoughts of my own, but would like to hear what others think 

How can we better promote the forum? 

What are its strengths and weaknesses?

Many thanks!


----------



## FM001 (Jan 9, 2012)

A regular mention in Balance would be a start, they could also get local branch meetings of DUK to hand out leaflets promoting the forum.

Strengths is obviously the overwhelming support we provide, weakness I can't think of any for now but will have a think and come back later


----------



## vince13 (Jan 9, 2012)

Some time ago Admin produced a poster which it was hoped could be offered by us to our own Drs' surgeries/hospital diabetes clinics to display letting people know we are here for "support".  Can we try this again do you think ?

One point that strikes me - and I don't know what can be done about it - it does sometimes seem that the regular contributors are a "clique" who appear to chat amongst themselves and I can imagine that a timid newbie might feel "not one of us".  (I am prepared to be shot down on this one, of course !).

Wider publicity would help but, apart from the excellent suggestion regarding "Balance", I don't know where this could be.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2012)

vince13 said:


> One point that strikes me - and I don't know what can be done about it - it does sometimes seem that the regular contributors are a "clique" who appear to chat amongst themselves and I can imagine that a timid newbie might feel "not one of us".  (I am prepared to be shot down on this one, of course !).



The trouble with that is that you get there everywhere and it cannot be stopped.   There is nothing wrong with it mind you.    I think the word clique has become used too frequently in the wrong way over time  (by the way this is not a dig at you at all, this is just my general view).

The way I look at it is, is that this is also a place where friendships have been formed and those friendships take place here on the forum and that is a ok as far as I can see.     It certainly isn't a nasty 'clique' or group,  everyone is always welcomed with enthusiasim (sp?) so I can't personally see anything wrong with that.   

If new people are that desperate they won't even see this, they will just post wanting help or support.   

That is purely just my view though.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

vince13 said:


> ...One point that strikes me - and I don't know what can be done about it - it does sometimes seem that the regular contributors are a "clique" who appear to chat amongst themselves and I can imagine that a timid newbie might feel "not one of us".  (I am prepared to be shot down on this one, of course !)....



This is something I worry about, but I do hope that it is not widely perceived and that new members are quickly made to feel welcome and supported. I think it is important that there is a core of active posters (who may change over time, as they do) who have good knowledge of the forum's resources, and also make it an interesting, stimulating and fun place to visit - whether for diabetes-related queries or otherwise. 

It's a difficult line to walk really. We need the forum to be busy, with lots of stuff to pick and choose from and respond where you feel able. Whilst I have heard criticism in the past that some of the non-diabetes related posts 'clutter' the place up, I think this can give a more social appearance to the forum, making people more like ordinary friends with a related problem, rather than just focusing on the medical issues and problems. I have seen at our forum meets how people very quickly are put at their ease, and the enthusiasm for attending future meets is always very gratifying. Also, the meets, as with the forum, are a place where people can feel comfortable with their diabetes amongst friends who will not judge them.

I know that there are many people who register and read regularly but rarely post - in fact some have never posted, but still visit perhaps because diabetes can be isolating and just being 'in the company' of people can alleviate some of the day-to-day stresses.

I think that the notion of a clique only really arises if new posters are excluded from discussion or have their threads hijacked, or responses to their posts rely on in-jokes and background knowledge and I have seen little evidence of that in the past. It is difficult to please all of the people all of the time, and I hope that those who visit and do not feel they fit in here for whatever reasons find other resources that will help - there are many different 'flavour' forums out there


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't know about the promotion aspect although Vince's suggestion of a poster is a good idea especially with the DUK logo on it.  Most surgeries would accept that.

I have made nearly 500 posts and I still feel like an outsider so there is deffo something in that.  I can understand that others here  will not see this.)  I did stop posting early on because I felt ignored but came back again as I felt I had something to offer for newly diagnosed.

I think a welcome pack in layman's terms would be a good idea rather than providing links to other websites.  Thinking back to when I was diagnosed as Type2, it was all double dutch to me. This could include explaining about the role of carbs in diet, NICE guidelines for blood sugars, why it is necessary to be able to test, sick day rules, exercise, 15 point checklist for care, etc..........We know what it all means but I certainly didn't earlier.  A test meter is a little machine in a box, how do you use it and what will it tell me???????  It is second nature to us but we have to think how a newbie would view it.  If it is all there in everyday language as a sticky then anyone can direct a newbie to it.  (I can only speak for Type2's).


----------



## Mark T (Jan 9, 2012)

How about:

Strength?s

-	Welcoming and friendly.  A wide range of people with experiences to share
-	Well moderated; little spam occurs and I?ve not seem any (real) flame wars breaking out
-	There is almost always activity on the forum ? it?s not a sleeping forum that has no little or no activity for hours or days


Weaknesses

-	Yes it can feel cliquey sometimes.  In reality this isn?t the case.  But having not really met each other, the social threads can be more difficult to get into.
-	Limitations of forum based chat vs. more immediate IM/IRC type chat
-	Sometimes the volume of posts can get overwhelming ? especially if you take a day or two off the board
-	Limitations of saving information for future reference in a forum vs usage of a wiki


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 9, 2012)

One strength which I feel this forum has is that there's usually a forum meet somewhere coming up within the next three months.  And everyone is invited, so this is a great way of dispelling the "clique" feeling (provided that members can / want to attend).

Also, I think that having an "Off Topic" area where general subjects can be discussed is an important part of any forum; certainly it vastly improved the EmailDiscussions forum ten years ago when, after three years of only discussing email-related topics, such an area was added.  Having such an area prevents such posts from clogging up the more specific forums.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> ...I have made nearly 500 posts and I still feel like an outsider so there is deffo something in that.  I can understand that others here  will not see this.)  I did stop posting early on because I felt ignored but came back again as I felt I had something to offer for newly diagnosed...



Hi cherrypie, I know we have discussed this in the past, but I can assure you, you are certainly not an 'outsider' here, your posts are very much appreciated by myself and many others. Perhaps if you were able to attend one of the meets one day you would realise how welcome a part of the forum you really are - I know from experience that many people in the past have changed their views after putting faces to names


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm meeting Diabetes UK in a few days to discuss ways we can improve the forum and provide help and support to more people. As someone mentioned on another thread, although we are generally very busy and increasing the membership daily, we are still only scratching the surface of the huge number of people who might benefit. I have some thoughts of my own, but would like to hear what others think
> 
> How can we better promote the forum?
> 
> ...



Promotion needs to be taken up by DUK (Balance, road shows, posters.

Would a chat room be feasible?

Can the forum be made more parent friendly? I find it odd welcoming new parents in one sentence then telling them to shove off to xxx forum.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 9, 2012)

I must admit, that I still feel like an outsider on occasions, particularly in run up to and soon after meet ups, when photos appear, or when discussions allude to threads on facebook, without actually stating which ones. 

This is mainly because I can't get to weekend meets, due to working most weekends, although I'm free on some weekdays, and once managed to meet a (now ex) fellow moderator when they visited my home town for their work.

However, I have encouraged people I know with diabetes (sometimes hear about diagnois through social media eg Facebook, or from friends / relatives who put newly diagnosed person in touch with me) to join the board - some have taken up my suggestion others haven't, but perhaps they look, but I don't know. 

I know that some of my posts have been known to go off track a bit, usually towards the fields of adventure racing / orienteering / mountain marathons / geocaching etc or growing vegs and keeping ducks in our garden - however, exercise and food are both very important in life with diabetes, and if you've never heard of orienteering or geocaching, for example, you couldn't find them with a search engine, and if you have heard of them, you might not know abour the range covered by the term. 

So, definitely agree about more publicity - mention in EVERY issue of Balance, prominent link from Diabetes UK website, posters in all hospital diabetes clinics & all GP clinics (as many people with type 2 get all their care in primary care) etc. As well as continuing to welcome newbies in Newbies section, we all also need to make a particular effort to welcome relatively new posters, wherever they post.


----------



## macast (Jan 9, 2012)

can I just say that when I first joined this forum this time last year I never felt that it was cliquey........... and everyone was very friendly and helpful.  I don't know how I would have coped the the news that I had diabetes without you all.  I am sooooo glad I found you 

now.... enough of the mushy stuff LOL

as to promoting the forum....... diabetes uk promotes itself on Facebook..... what about using FB to show the world that we are here?


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

macast said:


> Diabetes uk promotes itself on Face book..... what about using FB to show the world that we are here?



A lot of people on this forum have shown their dislike for Face book, I personally have several accounts each set up for different reasons, 2 personal accounts, 1 for jokes, 1 for Virtual Videos, 1 for Coeliac content and one for holiday cottages.

Face book can be setup as a business account: (ie)

you don't get personal data update from friends appearing,
posts are by admin or by approved friends,

It keeps the account on topic without spam (hopefully) it's easy to bar or block e-mail or IP addresses.

Face book can get the word out there, If friends share posts to their walls and  ask their friends to do likewise the exposure is limited only by their enthusiasm to promote the page.


----------



## ypauly (Jan 9, 2012)

There isn't alot wrong with the site from what I can see. It seem to be growing nicely and I am almost sure more people are hanging around after registration. Though it would take a mod to know this. i.e for every 10 new members 1 reaches 100 posts typr of equation.

It's main strenght is we dont have to negotiate a miriad of forums and sub forums (some sites have thousands)

Publicity wise why dont we all change our facebook pictures and status's for one week and see if new registrations increase. But do it at the same time using the same phrase.


Forgot to add a weakness. Very quiet in the night. sometimes (only occasionally)I read on my phone at work and notice there is a new member with a plea for help (possibly cant sleep) but as I am at work I couldn't reply. I sometimes look in the daytime for them but they dont always return.


And the posters are a great idea.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 9, 2012)

We definitely could do with a poster that we could ask our GP's and hospital to put up and get them to tell newly diagnosed.

My GP pointed me in the direction of diabetes uk when I was first diagnosed.

We could all do our own self promoting as well. 

Could we do a fun run or walk to raise money ourselves to help pay for promotional materials ?? backed by diabetes uk ?


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree that DUK could take a more active role in promotion. As long as it doesn't swamp us with new registrations. 

One of the most important things for a new member is to be acknowledged quickly, preferably with some useful info and/or links so they can see how friendly and knowledgeable we are. This happens 99 times out of a hundred.

Like others, we try to pass word about to anywhere that might be interested but few seem to take it up. Again, DUK would carry more clout and should see us as a valuable resource that they could make good use of (even if we slag them off aplenty ).

Other than that, a salary of ?20k for all the mods would improve it no end I feel 

Rob


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 9, 2012)

I think one of our best selling points and greatest strengths is the inclusivity of this forum when compared to others. It doesn't matter what Type you are. And the fact that we are all about "support" is key.

A more prominent position on the DUK frint page. Would be good and the occasional advert in Balance too. I'd like to see that.


----------



## Monica (Jan 9, 2012)

An ad in Balance would be the best. Sorry, I have no better ideas 

Hmmm, about the "clique"-ness here. I think all newbies will feel like an outsider at the start. I certainly did. On top of it all there were rows going on too, but I stuck to it - and I'm glad I did.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't swear to it but having joined this group in October 2008 I think that I am the longest serving active member here. During that time I have experienced many high and lows in the forum, and also felt like leaving many times, but I have to admit there isn't a diabetes site or forum anywhere that can compete with this one, there is so much friendship and help available here and is well led by Northerner. I would urge all members that if you get a chance, go along to one of the meets, I have been to two small ones and enjoyed them, it brought me closer to the forum. For those that asked about posters,I believe they are or were available under downloads at the top of the page.

We do need Diabetes uk to advertise the group a little more.

I also think it would help if we had a chatroom, this may then get rid of the feelings of a clique which I think may come about because of a few people holding a conversation on the message boards, which is the only option available to them.

One other thing I would mention, and I have started to learn this.... 

"You can only expect to get back what your prepared to put in"

Best wishes
John.


----------



## lizabetic (Jan 9, 2012)

Twitter is probably a really powerful tool for promotion of the forum. I know D-UK have one, so should their forum! 

Also, perhaps the general discussion forum could simply be moved up? I always ignore it because its not right there on my page! 

Something I think most forums have which I do not think you should do is split T1, T1.5, T2! I don't think this works, its much more interesting to have views from everyone not just those that share your type. Plus there'd only be about three of us in a T1.5


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

Regarding the posters - these are still available, just click on Downloads at the top of the screen. There is an A4 sized poster and and leaflet-sized one (although the text does need updating which I will be looking into!). I would personally like to see some 'business card' style adverts that maybe could be included in DUK publications and also sets that we could give to our DSNs and GPs to hand out


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Regarding the posters - these are still available, just click on Downloads at the top of the screen. There is an A4 sized poster and and leaflet-sized one (although the text does need updating which I will be looking into!). I would personally like to see some 'business card' style adverts that maybe could be included in DUK publications and also sets that we could give to our DSNs and GPs to hand out



I'd happily take some cards up to the clinic and the surgery.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 9, 2012)

Alan....I think your idea of business cards is brilliant, I think they take up less space on the desk of a nurse who may hand them out rather than place them in a cupboard like posters.

John.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> As someone mentioned on another thread, although we are generally very busy and increasing the membership daily, we are still only scratching the surface of the huge number of people who might benefit.




Just one thing that has come to me in the last hour, do you know how many people actually view the forum daily?  It could be that more people benefit from the board without us knowing and those people don't feel the need to join the community, I lurked for a while before joining but still managed to learn a few things along the way from other people's experiences.

The word ''clique''  is not appropriate to the forum as it's only friendships built up over time and formed during forum meet-ups, I've never attended a get-together and certainly don't feel left out in the cold when posting.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 9, 2012)

lizabetic said:


> Twitter is probably a really powerful tool for promotion of the forum. I know D-UK have one, so should their forum!
> 
> Also, perhaps the general discussion forum could simply be moved up? I always ignore it because its not right there on my page!
> 
> Something I think most forums have which I do not think you should do is split T1, T1.5, T2! I don't think this works, its much more interesting to have views from everyone not just those that share your type. Plus there'd only be about three of us in a T1.5


 
The forum does indeed have its own twitter account

@DSforumUK

DUK have recently directed someone needing help to their own website or careline. No mention of the forum. Do they actually know we exist or are we their poor relation I wonder ?

As said, there are always cliques on forums, and the St. Bedeia serves as a chatroom of sorts. I think a chatroom proper would take posts away from the main forum and would itself be very clique'y. And would be near impossible to moderate. A spammer could quickly devastate it.

Rob


----------



## Mark T (Jan 9, 2012)

On the subject of integrating IM/IRC into the forums ? my professional institution (The IET) has a go at doing this some years back.  It never really worked since not enough people were using it at the same time and it was very very slow (compared with using a direct IM client).

The other community I?m involved in don?t use external IM since they are an online SecondLife group and SL has built in IM for chatting anyway?

You could use a facebook group or a G+ (hangout) for the purposes of chatting more directly.  But it depends on how much you trust those organisations for privacy (i.e, they record the chat).


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2012)

My 4 pennorth.

Firstly Cherrypie and Copepod have both just completely gobsmacked me! - as a long-standing diabetic myself I regard both of you as exemplars of how diabetics can optimally treat themselves, you both have a way with words and getting things across to people.  Copepod is quite analytical about situations; I appreciate that because I'm not very; it's more gut reaction with me.  Cherrypie finds some of the most interesting articles/bits of research etc on D related topics, nutrition, whatever - it's ever been my pleasure to come across.  I regard you both as 'wise' (diabetically speaking) friends!

We do have silly 'chats' with each other sometimes it's true (bacon sandwiches and Landrovers springs to mind) - but the minute someone chips in with a D topic or summat that requires a serious answer, the vast majority of us who might know summat about whatever it is, snap straight back into 'advisory' role.

As some of you know, I've only attended one meet.  Yes, I did wonder if it would be 'cliquey' - it wasn't - as ever if you are prepared to be 'open' with folk, people are 'open' with you.  I enjoyed it.  I liked the people I met.  I don't partic want to travel all over the country to meet people from any of the forums I or we belong to (be it D, cars, motorbikes, motorhome) but if it's handy, or not but I just fancy it, then I will.

One thing that did used to happen on here quite a lot, and was worrying to me (and others) but is happening FAR less now, I stress - is that a newbie would post an intro and include questions.  2 pages of Hello welcome - and no sign of any answer to their Q's.  When they come back they have to plod through the 2 pages of (pleasant) nothing before someone says anything useful.  By all means say Hello, nobody wants to stop that, especially if you are amongst the first 2 or 3 people to find that new person's post - but perhaps if it's already 4 or 5 'Hello' posts and no-one has answered the Qs yet and you can't, come back later when someone has, to add your welcome.

(Fraid 'you' had the reputation of being the 'There There, Dear' forum, very nice people, but not much actual help)

Personally I click on 'all unread' and if there are several pages and the Q's have been answered and there's plenty of hellos, I don't add a Hello cos there's no point.  I don't believe people think 'She isn't very nice, because she didn't say hello to me' - do they?

I've always thought it was no bad thing actually, sort-of being at arms length from DUK.  There's a lot of long-standing D's out there (some of whom are sorted and some who ain't) who aren't fans of DUK - either for the amount (%age wise in comparison to some other charities) apparently spent on Admin or for other reasons.  As for me, I'm sometimes their greatest fan and at others their greatest critic.  I joined in 1972 and FWIW I'm still joined LOL  Bit like my relationship with the NHS really!  I hope that DUK use attitudes of people who post here, to inform their perception of what people really think of them and the NHS treatments that we get for our D (or more particularly, often don't get)  If you search the forum, there are very few links or refs given in answers to forum members, to DUK info to help their problems.  Yet surely almost every Q a diabetic asks about their D, SHOULD be being answered by DUK ?  - we know very well it isn't.  WHY?

So - are we a resource of DUK - or are we independent?  (apart from the platform being funded by them I mean)  I think what we do do about publicising the place depends on the real answer to that one, doesn't it?

Long post, sorry.  I had a lot to say .....  hope some of it is of use.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 9, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> I think a chatroom proper would take posts away from the main forum and would itself be very clique'y. And would be near impossible to moderate. A spammer could quickly devastate it.
> 
> Rob



Other forums have very successful chatrooms, the knack is to make sure they are moderated well and only have it open at times when mods have the time to monitor them.
No they do not take away posts from the forum either. Chat is real time and when someones in a panic over something or just feeling down then the first place to look is the chatroom.
If the chatroom is only open to members then it can not be spammed


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> The forum does indeed have its own twitter account
> 
> @DSforumUK
> 
> ...



DUK certainly do know we exist, so my meeting will be about how we can put things in place so that those responsible in the organisation promote us more equally with their other resources. I know some people prefer Facebook to forums, but I think it is a clumsy environment for the discussion of what may be serious medical issues - far more difficult to moderate and check validity of membership, or learn anything about background and medical issues before responding. On the forum it's easy to check back on a poster's previous history if they only post once in a while so you can more closely personalise a response to any new questions.

I do agree with what Rob says about a chatroom. It would be difficult to monitor, and as providers people may have expectations that it would be as safe an environment as the forum with equal levels of moderation. I think people use IM and Facebook for that type of chat anyway.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been about much lately.

I have fallen into the habit of putting posters and flyers up in appropriate places like dcotors and clinics and the local library. I also pop flyers into appropriate library books and any magazines I pass on, and have a few posters on notice boards at work.

My own front window is not exempt and I have a laminated poster up there too. As I live on a main road it gets a lot of attention.

I also carry a note pad and if I chat to anyone and it comes up in conversation, I give people details on jow to get onto our forum.

It would be nice if we got a mention in places like Balance, and I myself came here through a link on the DUK website.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

trophywench said:


> ...Long post, sorry.  I had a lot to say .....  hope some of it is of use.



It most certainly is TW, thank you


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 9, 2012)

ust to pick up on the 'There there' reputation. That's all that some people want and need. They may have all the info but ust need to be told they're not worthless.

Others want and need cold, hard facts. I feel we have enough members who are good at both.

As for DUK taking on board what's posted here. I know Joe Freeman pops in occasionally and does listen. Whether he's able to convey any of it to those in charge, I have my doubts. Big organisations rarely give their members any credit for being sensible unless the execs' jobs are threatened. We've all seen the official line on diet and testing but there's clearly no interest in what real diabetics find works for themselves because it doesn't agree with what the 'experts' have decided.

Maybe they could listen in for one day a month to catch the zeitgeist at ground level. If they realise we're not hanging on their every word and are in fact doing what we find works for us, they may examine their own policies and conduct some more studies.

But that won't improve what we do here, so maybe another discussion for another day.

Rob


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2012)

+1 on the not finding it a closed-shop of a few personalities

Actually of the peeps who have responded if I though one existed I'd have put both Copepod and cherrypie *in* any core group.

I like the large number of people chipping in, general feeling of mutual support (regardless of type) and consistently good info. The lively banter type threads might seem a bit 'in crowd' to begin with but if we are concerned about that it is up to us to welcome/mention/reply to/affirm new voices so that they quickly feel part of the group. This is what happened to me when I joined.

The DUK FB page scares me. Some of the posts there suggest people are struggling along with all but no help, support or information from their clinics. Every once in a while I'll suggest someone checks out the forum, but I'm not sure if any ever do.


----------



## Monica (Jan 9, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The DUK FB page scares me. Some of the posts there suggest people are struggling along with all but no help, support or information from their clinics. Every once in a while I'll suggest someone checks out the forum, but I'm not sure if any ever do.



They scare me too!!!
Plus, when I do reply to the posts, it takes an age to find them again, so now I don't bother much anymore. I have encouraged people on there to check the forum out too.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2012)

The DUK bit of Second Life is equally scary apparently Mike.

When DSF had the 'tropical island' in SL certain peeps used to go to the DUK place and put a signpost to the island in there, and sometimes 'pick up' people and whisk em off to paradise for cocktails LOL - DUK's area was never 'manned'.

I think DUK must have joined it because someone told them they ought to, but unless you have someone 'looking after' it, it's a wasted resource.

Sue is correct about chatrooms; we've sat up with various people till the early hours when they've accidentally shot Novorapid at bedtime instead of Lantus!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 9, 2012)

macast said:


> can I just say that when I first joined this forum this time last year I never felt that it was cliquey........... and everyone was very friendly and helpful.  I don't know how I would have coped the the news that I had diabetes without you all.  I am sooooo glad I found you
> 
> I agree with MACAST completly I dont think that this forum is cliquey if anything quite the opposite. Everyone is so friendly and helpful and for me that is its greatest strength of all. This is what makes this forum work where some other don't this forum gets used regulary so there is always some new threads to read. The support that is offered here is second to none. I have only attended one meet up so far and didnt find it clique at tall it is defintely worth making the effort if possible to attend one no where near as daunting as I thought it would be.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have to say I don't have a bad word to say about the forum. It has been there with me every single day since diagnosis. It has now become part of life

I have received so much support and been provided with so much information. For me the last 18 months or so have been confusing with my diabetes not being normal (so to speak). I have to cope with floods and hypo's and have had to face negativity from my own nurse on occasion, but the forum gave me the strength to stand my ground - and fully supported me when I was in hospital - and I felt everyone was waiting with me to find out what the real cause was - I didn't feel alone - and I wouldn't have done without you all. 

I also started the WLG last year and through it have met some fantastic people online. The WLG is open to anyone and certainly doesn't feel cliquey to me! There is also no pressure - if you decide you want to drop out the WLG for a bit (and we all do) then that doesn't stop you still posting on the rest of the forum.


I do know what people mean by feeling left out sometimes - I too have felt on occasion that I am being ignored (even at times in the WLG) if honest, but I do know this isn't anything personal and it isn't really people deliberately ignoring- its just about people and their time - it most probably is that people are not on for a while, and if they are only have time to say something quickly. So I have come to accept that sometimes I will be acknowledged and sometime I won't, but I do know that you are all there. 

I also like the fact that we can talk about other stuff besides diabetes - I often log on to see the next saga in a story that is unfolding, or the next groaning joke!

So for me the forum is great -and I don't think for me anything really needs to change....except for Northerner to let us know when he is going on holiday so that:
a) we don't worry about him and
b) we can start planning the party!!!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 9, 2012)

trophywench said:


> The DUK bit of Second Life is equally scary apparently Mike.
> 
> When DSF had the 'tropical island' in SL certain peeps used to go to the DUK place and put a signpost to the island in there, and sometimes 'pick up' people and whisk em off to paradise for cocktails LOL - DUK's area was never 'manned'.
> 
> ...


DUK had gone down the usual of building some kind of presentation area and just leaving it with minimal support.  I never actually found either the DUK area or the DSF areas in SL because they were gone by the time I was diagnosed (I?ve been in SL for 5 and a bit years so?).

Unfortunately, if you want something to work, in SL as anywhere, you have to build a community as well as have something for someone to visit.  Which means having people there, holding regular events and competitions as well as having somewhere for people to gather and talk (and possibly build).


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry but there is an undertone of 'clique' amongst the forum I don't think it's an intentional thing though and it's harder to spot for the older members but newbies do pick up it with ease and make it difficult to join in for them...  I've been here for almost 18 months, I've never posted in the St Bedia thread because I feel an outsider butting in on somebody else's conversation...

I think a chat room needs to incorporated as this helps to overcome the above, with instant access to members in a more natural way, it's not as problematic has some seem to think...  So shouldn't be ignored any longer

I think DUK can be more active in promoting us, they carry a lot more clout when it comes to promoting a forum within a doctors surgery or hospital clinic as a lot of these will have a mistrust of the quality and safety of any forum, so if the DUK is telling them we're a kosher and safe forum to belong to then doctors and hospital are more likely to promote us..

There is one thing that we are all forgetting though, is the inclusion of the forum web address as part of your email signature...  And all you then need to do is delete it if it's not appropriate for the email you'll sending..


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have read through the posts and I feel the same way as Cherrypie and UKjohn. I have had difficulty in the past with some of the posts( this has happened before with a big blowout from a member who rarely posts now, but said she is on FB) I understood how she felt and did sympathise with her, but then again it is a diverse group of people, with different strenghts and personalities, and some are more 'out there' I have sat back and watched names comes up and floods of people post, other people hardly get a look in, this has happened a lot.  It's a difficult one, sometimes things go wrong in all our lives and it's hard to feel good about ones self and we may look at things differently. 
 As for the forum layout, you can see straight away whats been posted and  by who, where as on other sites, you can't and days later you may get an email!
As for posters and cards, I would certainly be interested in them, as I work in a Pharmacy and they would be a huge asset.

Forum meets,  just sitting there in a pub is just not for me, I can't think of anything worse than sitting there watching people drink after drink after drink.  If someone would like to suggest a more active meet, then that would be great and much more interesting to me( Unfortunately I am not an organiser of other people/events)   This is just MY point of view and not intended to cause any anger or upset 

I do like Off the subject and the jokes

Best wishes to all  Sheena


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> I've never posted in the St Bedia thread because I feel an outsider butting in on somebody else's conversation...



I've never posted in that either (never could figure out what it was about, topic went all over the shop)


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 9, 2012)

David H said:


> I've never posted in that either (never could figure out what it was about, topic went all over the shop)



Nor have I David, because I don't understand whats going on or what it is really about   Sheena


----------



## martindt1606 (Jan 9, 2012)

In the 18 months since becoming diabetic not one Diabetic Professional (Consultant, Nurse, Dafne) have mentioned this forum let alone recommended it.  Perhaps these people should be targeted more.  This could be via Diabetics UK or perhaps we could all take more responsibility and sell the forum when we have a consultation.  Perhaps a PDF listing the benefits provided.

As someone who doesn't have the opportunity to visit the site daily it would be good to have the ability to list "areas of interest" so that when I visit the site rather than paging through days of posts I may not be interested in I am presented with a list of threads you may like to review.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Sorry but there is an undertone of 'clique' amongst the forum I don't think it's an intentional thing though and it's harder to spot for the older members but newbies do pick up it with ease and make it difficult to join in for them... I've been here for almost 18 months, I've never posted in the St Bedia thread because I feel an outsider butting in on somebody else's conversation...
> 
> I think a chat room needs to incorporated as this helps to overcome the above, with instant access to members in a more natural way, it's not as problematic has some seem to think... So shouldn't be ignored any longer
> 
> ...


 
I don't think I've ever posted in St Bediea for the same reasons. I'm certain that if I did post, I'd be included but I've never felt the right moment. I suspect a lot fo the inside/outside feelings are purely perception rather than a reality. But wherever you go, on the web or in real life, there is a feeling of being an outsider, until someone welcomes you in and you can join in. A lot of people have social phobias which prevent that first contact. I don't know how that would be overcome but I'm not convinced a chat room is the right way. I can't see it working any differently to the threads unless it's monitored permanently and any exclusive chats are moved across to the main board. We don't really have the resources to do that IMO.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> ...Forum meets,  just sitting there in a pub is just not for me, I can't think of anything worse than sitting there watching people drink after drink after drink.  If someone would like to suggest a more active meet, then that would be great and much more interesting to me...



Some more good points Sheena, thank you  I would just like to dispel the myth that the meets are just an excuse to consume copious amounts alcohol. This may be true of one or two, but I have been on a lot of meets now and find that a very good proportion of attendees don't actually drink any alcohol, or for some maybe a little dutch courage  I personally find I have little time to get to the bar because I am absorbed in conversation with people! Really, the pubs are just convenient meeting places for people which can normally be easily found, people can have food and drink, and join and leave throughout the day. Cost might also be a consideration for alternative venues.

When I organised a couple of Southampton Meets early on I included a walk around the city's medieval walls, although I recall most people simply chatted without really taking things in. Active pursuits can exclude those members who would find it physically difficult, so once again it is difficult to know what can be most inclusive so no-one feels left out. I'm certainly open to suggestions!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

David H said:


> I've never posted in that either (never could figure out what it was about, topic went all over the shop)



The Island was set up as a virtual area after a virtual pub lost interest I believe. Its just a virtual place for ANYONE to pop in and have a virtual tonic or chat about absolutely anything - just a bit of silly madness so we can let off steam. I have popped in in the past (not recently but am busier now than I used to be). I think its a good idea and certainly works for some to be able to have a laugh and a banter without their posts being all over the forum. Its particularly good for those who want to say good morning to each other and good night etc.

I am sure if you all popped in and said hello, someone would buy you a drink (virtual that is!).


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

David H said:


> I've never posted in that either (never could figure out what it was about, topic went all over the shop)





Catwoman76 said:


> Nor have I David, because I don't understand whats going on or what it is really about   Sheena



Let me give you a bit of background to this. The Island was a follow-on to previous threads (The Banting and Best pub and the Glucophage and Glargine, and before that the 'one-liners' threads). Early on in the forum's 'life' it was noticed that some of the more prolific posters were posting one line responses to normal threads and things would swiftly go off topic, which can be very frustrating for people who have hoped for an appropriate response to their questions. It was requested that any such comments and conversations were moved into a single permanent thread which could be about all and sundry, hence the introduction of these threads. However, as the forum has matured things have changed and so current incarnation St Bedeiea is much less used.

I used to use dLife, an American forum and they had something similar called the Coffee Lounge, but that seemed eventually to go the same way, so maybe it's something to do with the way things naturally move on 

Hope this explains a bit!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Your explanation was better than mine.


----------



## vince13 (Jan 9, 2012)

I obviously put the cat amongst the pigeons when I used the "c" word - sorry, I should have chosen my words more carefully.   I would also like to emphasise that no-one has ever been unpleasant to me personally or unwelcoming - it was just a perception that some new people might feel excluded from the general banter.

However, I would like to add that - from when I joined long ago in December 2008 -  I notice the amount of quite nasty little spats between forum contributors which sometimes were apparant THEN don't seem to appear any more so we all must be doing something right towards each other (or perhaps the Moderators delete them !!).

I don't belong to any other Forum of any kind but I have gleaned a lot from the regular members' conversations and advice on here, which I hope is true for most of us,  and I have attended 2 meet-ups which were nice too.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Some more good points Sheena, thank you  I would just like to dispel the myth that the meets are just an excuse to consume copious amounts alcohol. This may be true of one or two, but I have been on a lot of meets now and find that a very good proportion of attendees don't actually drink any alcohol, or for some maybe a little dutch courage  I personally find I have little time to get to the bar because I am absorbed in conversation with people! Really, the pubs are just convenient meeting places for people which can normally be easily found, people can have food and drink, and join and leave throughout the day. Cost might also be a consideration for alternative venues.
> 
> When I organised a couple of Southampton Meets early on I included a walk around the city's medieval walls, although I recall most people simply chatted without really taking things in. Active pursuits can exclude those members who would find it physically difficult, so once again it is difficult to know what can be most inclusive so no-one feels left out. I'm certainly open to suggestions!



 Oh dear,I am not suggesting that's it's an AA meet!!!!!! just sitting there ( and me not being a drinker) is not my cup of tea ( excuse the pun) as I mentioned, my comments are there because of how I view things, not to intentially antagonise or upset anyone.

When I organised a couple of Southampton Meets early on I included a walk around the city's medieval walls, although I recall most people simply chatted without really taking things in. Active pursuits can exclude those members who would find it physically difficult, so once again it is difficult to know what can be most inclusive so no-one feels left out. I'm certainly open to suggestions! [/QUOTE]

I fully understand some people may find it difficult to walk about, maybe a few of these could stay and chat at the 'pub' if this what they wanted to do ( or help those who would like to see a bit more of the outdoors) and others could have a more active day out, after all, it is this sort of activity that helps our  diabetes control and weight and wellbeing  Sheena


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 9, 2012)

I love this forum.  I don't feel it is cliquey at all.  I love the banter that goes on between people.  I have found everyone so friendly and helpful from day one.  

As a parent, I have found it brilliant being able to talk to other parents, T1s and T2s who all have different experiences and ideas to share.   Parents will have one slant on it, young adult T1s another view, and older T1s another view.  I may not always take that advice (my husband will agree wholeheartedly there too - I ask for his opinion then do the exact opposite!) but I find it brilliant for ideas and tips, and education re diabetes too.  I would have been lost without you all this past year.  You have all kept me sane.  I don't always like hassling the DSN, I am not confident on the phone, so having at least tips and ideas on here is 100% invaluable to me.

We were given various leaflets and magazines in hospital when my son was diagnosed, only problem is I can't remember what they were.  Will have to have a dig around for those.  I know I read them cover to cover in the first couple of weeks so maybe an ad in there would be a good idea.

I did, as is usually suggested on here, go to the childrenwithdiabetes website but found that much more complicated to set up and use, so stick with this as it's so clearly laid out and if I can manage to find my way around, then anyone can!  People answer so promptly when you have a worry, it's brilliant.

Long may it continue, and THANK YOU!

Tina


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

All the suggestions i had have been mentioned especially the one tropheywench mentions about sometimes when new people come on and they ask for advice alot of hello's get given but not many answers,yes im guilty of this as sometimes i have no way of helping the person but i have always been of the opinion that at a least a simple hello makes one feel welcome..

I have always been one of the main members to use the island thread and the old pub thread, its a means of letting of steam and generally just lots of jovolity goes on in there, ive always found it important on here to have a place like this as you can move away from the steresses and strains diabetes brings,as Alan says though lately the island has looked abit bare but I would certainly miss it if i was to be taken away and im pleased it has not...

It would be great if any of us could at least get one of our DSN's to join here so at least one of them can see what goes on in here, they dont even have to post but simply seeing how this wonderful forum works would mean somthing is better then nothing.

As for the cliqueness it has been mentioned a few times in here, and i can understand where that perception comes from i think it just depends on the person you are and how often you post in here...I have alot of very good friends on this forum and i do alot of my talking via PM to them so it elivates abit of the clique that way.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Let me give you a bit of background to this. The Island was a follow-on to previous threads (The Banting and Best pub and the Glucophage and Glargine, and before that the 'one-liners' threads). Early on in the forum's 'life' it was noticed that some of the more prolific posters were posting one line responses to normal threads and things would swiftly go off topic, which can be very frustrating for people who have hoped for an appropriate response to their questions. It was requested that any such comments and conversations were moved into a single permanent thread which could be about all and sundry, hence the introduction of these threads. However, as the forum has matured things have changed and so current incarnation St Bedeiea is much less used.
> 
> I used to use dLife, an American forum and they had something similar called the Coffee Lounge, but that seemed eventually to go the same way, so maybe it's something to do with the way things naturally move on
> 
> Hope this explains a bit!



It probably needs a fresh start every so often to let the new members feel included and feel more able to post. Otherwise, and this would seem to be true right now, only a few members seem able to post there (although I can't think why some are so wallflowerish! )

By the way, it's St. Bedeia, an anagram (which I'm sure you've all realised by now)! 

Andy


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 9, 2012)

One current weakness is the Private Messaging system which facilitates cliques and alliances being formed behind the scenes. Let's have an open, transparent group with no secret messages out of sight of other members.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you are right Andy -maybe a new place is required and El Presidente will be no more!

Seriously a new place may get more people in - it worked last time!


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> I think you are right Andy -maybe a new place is required and El Presidente will be no more!
> 
> Seriously a new place may get more people in - it worked last time!



It seems to work for the first few weeks, but like what happened with the last 2 people filter away, it just ends up being the same 5 or 6 left.I would love a new make over island though or something simlier


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> One current weakness is the Private Messaging system which facilitates cliques and alliances being formed behind the scenes. Let's have an open, transparent group with no secret messages out of sight of other members.



I disagree, people need to have an opportunity to exchange information safely within the confines of the forum.

I removed your other remark because it was inflammatory and insulting, which I suspect is the reason you made it.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 9, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> One current weakness is the Private Messaging system which facilitates cliques and alliances being formed behind the scenes. Let's have an open, transparent group with no secret messages out of sight of other members.



I think the word *private* would seem a good guide as to the purpose of this messaging facility. There are good reasons why a private messaging facility is a good thing. Some people need private support from good friends on the site and would rather not have it made generally known.

Andy 

p.s. But one thing I think would improve the forum greatly ...... if Alan would delay his replies by a couple of minutes, I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> I think you are right Andy -maybe a new place is required and El Presidente will be no more!
> 
> Seriously a new place may get more people in - it worked last time!



Yes, I do think there is still a place for such a thread and that a periodic revitalisation is necessary so that appears 'new' to everyone and they feel more encouraged to participate


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I disagree, people need to have an opportunity to exchange information safely within the confines of the forum.
> 
> I removed your other remark because it was inflammatory and insulting, which I suspect is the reason you made it.



I have met many friends on the forum a few of whom I pm fairly regularly. These pm's are private and allow things that people wouldn't want to be shared with the whole forum to be discussed. 

This does not mean that I am part of a clique at all - it just means I have found friends who I don't mind sharing more private information with. I would still respond on the normal boards to these people in the same way I would everyone else.

It would be ridiculous to remove the pm facility in my opinion.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> One current weakness is the Private Messaging system which facilitates cliques and alliances being formed behind the scenes. Let's have an open, transparent group with no secret messages out of sight of other members.



I send and receive almost no PMs but would really miss the ability if it were removed. Sometimes I've just wanted to offer some quiet support to someone.

I tend to agree with Rob about the 'perception' of a tight knit group. I've not posted in St Bedeia either, but its existence does not worry me. Nor do I find myself glowering sideways at those that enjoy swapping silly gags in there believing them to be somehow excluding me from anything. I'm glad it's there for them. If I want to join in I will. If it takes me a while to work out what's going on I'll try to think of slightly funnier things to say. Same with 'off topic'. I rarely read much there let alone post, but it's existence doesn't make me feel left out.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I do think there is still a place for such a thread and that a periodic revitalisation is necessary so that appears 'new' to everyone and they feel more encouraged to participate


Well I did share an idea with Andy HB for this; although discussing it would probably go off topic here 

But I am happy to put together some suitable pictures for the thread start


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the PM bit is vital.  I offered some near expiry BM strips to anyone who could use them a few months ago.  We used the PM facility to exchange addresses.  I am sure the lady concerned wouldn't have wanted her home address posted for all and sundry to read.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's my views for what they are worth!

*Positives*

1.   This forum is totally full with all sorts of different people, which is what makes this work. From the more technical-diabetic-minded, to those that just are here to give support and reassurance....it's the balance of detailed scientific replies and those of just experiences that makes it what it is. 

2.   I think this forum is very welcoming. I understand the comments about seeming a bit clicky, but I think when you first join something you always will feel like that. Overall, I don't think the forum is. 

3.   There's something for everyone...whether you just want to read what people write, or just make posts and not look at anyone elses, or you want to meet other diabetics, or you want to learn things in more detail, you get to pick and choose what you do, and people get to make this forum what *they* want it to be to them.

4.   It's the most support I've ever had, and I think it's a life saver for so many of us on here, whether experiencing problems ourselves, or wanting to ask questions as a parent. You get it all here. 

5. There's always someone here, and someone always has an answer, and if you don't understand the answer, there's always someone who can put it in terms you do! There's so much I hadn't known when I joined this site, and over the months I have really had to rely on the lovely people on here to help me manage my diabetes with posting blood results and carbs consumed etc and got lots of very useful advice. 

*Things that may be nice to improve or change*

1.   I think a chat room maybe for when people just want to talk, rather than post something pertinent would be a great idea. (I don't know how easy this is).

2.   I have to say i feel VERY strongly about this - I really, really, do NOT want this to turn into the DUK facebook page. Some of the comments on there are absolutely disgusting and I hope we would never be a part of it, or put ourselves at risk to be anything like it. We have a great forum that 99% of people are happy with 99% of the time...you can't get better than that. If it is the route people decide to go down, please just do the research to make sure it doesn't end up the same. People love this place, and we have a good name. I'd hate for that to ever be in jeopardy.

3.   I do agree with what some others have said that if you don't come on here every day, it's really difficult to catch up. I suppose it's a really good thing that so much goes on, but I suppose for some it may seem hard or put people off if they don't feel they can keep up (I have no idea what the answer to this is!!! or if there even is one!).



I completely agree that we need more advertising and as I've said ever since I joined this forum - being part of this forum should be part of your care and treatment. It's invaluable. Simple as that. BUT...I personally don't think it would be a good idea to be seen as an arm of DUK. If there's a way we can keep our own identity, and not become 'associated' with them, that would be brilliant.

I also have no idea what this island thing is that you're all talking about lol I shall go and investigate now.

Sorry for the long post, but hopefully there's a little bit of something useful in there.


----------



## RSVP (Jan 9, 2012)

The only reason the pm system may appear to be cliquey is due to people mentioning the pm's in threads. This makes other seem out of the loop. 
There isn't a need imo to tell the world I've pmd you. 

I have & do feel like an outsider. Maybe my own fault I don't post enough and I am just a partner, but I know Rob's diabetes nearly as well if not equally as well as he does. But because I aint got Type 1 in my profile i don't count 

As an aside could do with a Carer+type2 type thing for my profile 

I'll shut up know and scurry back off to my corner & none of this is really answering the opening post  

Sarah


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Let me give you a bit of background to this. The Island was a follow-on to previous threads (The Banting and Best pub and the Glucophage and Glargine, and before that the 'one-liners' threads). Early on in the forum's 'life' it was noticed that some of the more prolific posters were posting one line responses to normal threads and things would swiftly go off topic, which can be very frustrating for people who have hoped for an appropriate response to their questions. It was requested that any such comments and conversations were moved into a single permanent thread which could be about all and sundry, hence the introduction of these threads. However, as the forum has matured things have changed and so current incarnation St Bedeiea is much less used.
> 
> I used to use dLife, an American forum and they had something similar called the Coffee Lounge, but that seemed eventually to go the same way, so maybe it's something to do with the way things naturally move on
> 
> Hope this explains a bit!



Thanks for the explanation, I honestly thought it was a Virtual story like add the next bit, the subject title was/is a bit confusing!

I think a new thread with a new title should be started and on the first page explain what the thread is about even have a suitable title *'The Chat - a - Newbie - Choo Choo'*
The more inclusive it appears the better and the more traffic it will attract.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

martindt1606 said:


> In the 18 months since becoming diabetic not one Diabetic Professional (Consultant, Nurse, Dafne) have mentioned this forum let alone recommended it.  Perhaps these people should be targeted more.  This could be via Diabetics UK or perhaps we could all take more responsibility and sell the forum when we have a consultation.  Perhaps a PDF listing the benefits provided.
> 
> As someone who doesn't have the opportunity to visit the site daily it would be good to have the ability to list "areas of interest" so that when I visit the site rather than paging through days of posts I may not be interested in I am presented with a list of threads you may like to review.



I think some of our members were directed here by their team, but I'm pretty sure that there may be a reticence to recommend using the internet for support by some teams, or perhaps it's something that they are simply not aware of. Hopefully, we can make them more aware and also persuade them of its value 

I did trial a forum newsletter a while back but did have some technical problems with it and it only reached a few people. I will raise the possibility of providing this in future, or (just thought of it!) getting some forum information and current topics into the DUK letter where it would reach a wider audience and promote the forum at the same time


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2012)

I belong to a few forums and email groups and this is one of the best.   Yes there are a few spats every so often but of course there are going to be as we are all so very very different.   


As for 'cliquey' (I really hate that word as it has a derogatory meaning nowaday) well if it is what is wrong with that anyway.    It is all about the person and the personality and whether you can join in.     If there is a group of friends chatting about diabetes or on the Off Topics then some people will feel they can join in and some can't.   The people that can't or feel they shouldn't are generally the people that may think it cliquey (I'm not being personal here about anyone at all just general thoughts) but others that can just join in don't think there are any cliques.  

It is interesting seeing different people's views and interesting that some feel it is cliquey and some not.  Just goes to show how diverse we all are.  

I have no problem jumping into a conversation and chatting because that is my personality.   Sometimes if I have done that and then consequently been ignored I'm not bothered in the slightest and either try again or don't, to me it doesn't mean anything other than the group chatting were on a roll.   

Funny old bunch we are eh !

From a parents point of view this forum is invaluable as we can see and hear how you feel as older type 1's and we need to know this.   

I can't be without CWD however and I have no problem recommending it, I think they both have their place and some may prefer this and some may prefer there.    CWD is a place purely dedicated for children with diabetes whereas here its a free for all and one is a forum and one an email group, both different and both very much needed.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it safe to say that the PM system is going nowhere and is an essential part of the forum. We couldn't function without it and many members who feel unable to post on the open forum can still participate and have social contact.

The Island is what it is and I've noticed a few newer members in there which is good, so it can't seem too exclusive. As ohn said, you get out what you put in and if a member doesn't post, it's difficult, even with best intentions to include them beyond general friendliness.

Some will only post in a section that affects them while others post in almost every thread available within their first week. It's part of the freedom we enjoy. It's more likely to be due to personalities and personal circumstances than a fault of the forum. I think we can always improve how we welcome or attract new members but the overall structure seems to work for the vast majority.

Rob


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm meeting Diabetes UK in a few days to discuss ways we can improve the forum and provide help and support to more people. As someone mentioned on another thread, although we are generally very busy and increasing the membership daily, we are still only scratching the surface of the huge number of people who might benefit. I have some thoughts of my own, but would like to hear what others think
> 
> How can we better promote the forum?
> 
> ...



With the increasing volume of members and traffic it might also be time to consider Type 1 and Type 2 threads as well as the general suppport thread. So that people can go straight to queries specific to them. It would simply be a way of signalling what the general nature of the subject matter was. A lot of newbie T2s don't want to read posts on insulin that aren't relevant to them and they don't understand. The General thread would still be there.


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Do we get a activation email when we first join the forum? i cant remember it was so long ago i joined, but if we do then maybe in the welcome email put a few lines in there introducing the forum and abit of a description,including to newbies where they need to post.

 Also as well as having FAQ maybe you could have a section that is stickied at the top which it titled questions from newbies,would save trawling through posts and having loads of threads popping up all over from newbies....


 How about a newsfeed as well there quite simple to set up


----------



## slipper (Jan 9, 2012)

As a newbie diabetic I was directed to  Diabetes UK by my practice nurse but did not see any reference to this forum, but to a members section within DUK.

Being used to forums I searched and found 2 I liked, this and another one, but no one acknowledged my intro on the other one, however here I was made to feel very welcome.

The strengths of the forum are the participants and their willingness to share knowledge and help others. I was lost at first and got little practical help from the professionals, and now I have been reduced to yearly checks.  So my only other means of education are here , the internet and my own efforts. Trust comes into the equation and I trust the advice on here, as so far I haven't been given any poor advice.

As for being cliquey, I can see where this may be perceived, as when one replies to a thread, others can ignore it and respond to others. However I think this is more to do with others being more familiar with each other rather than snubbing anyone.  We cant be best mates in 2 weeks, it takes time.

Chat rooms are in my opinion areas for conflict, as they are rapid response areas rather than considered opinions and I have seen many clashes in such rooms and never go in them now. Moderation could be a nightmare.

I feelperhaps a reference in DUK would be a good intro to us, and word of mouth plays a goodpart too, also a poster to put in the GP reception area, this wasmentioned I think.

Private messages are useful if you want to comment to someone that otherwise would clog the forums, and I would like to keep them, although I dont get many.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> With the increasing volume of members and traffic it might also be time to consider Type 1 and Type 2 threads as well as the general suppport thread. So that people can go straight to queries specific to them. It would simply be a way of signalling what the general nature of the subject matter was. A lot of newbie T2s don't want to read posts on insulin that aren't relevant to them and they don't understand. The General thread would still be there.



Separating by type has been suggested before I think, but I for one am very glad that all threads are in the same pot. I spent many many years with little or no understanding of T2, but thanks to the 'integrated' nature of forums like this I now have a much better idea of the condition.

I welcome T2 input on any thread I start - especially where food etc is the concerned as although things are slightly different when on rapid acting insulins I have a lot I can learn from someone who has diet as their 'primary weapon' to establish BG control.


----------



## pippin (Jan 9, 2012)

I love the forum and have never found it cliquey in the way I would feel left out but that might be because I am here as a carer. This is the bit which I feel I fail at as I'm never too sure if I can add to the welcome posts or reply to a post from the 'we do this or have found that...' etc as I would feel my posts aren't valuable at all given I don't have diabetes myself. This is when I feel sometimes I best not ask another question but dad doesn't use my Macs at all so can't ask although he hears about the questions and answers and tells everyone about this forum.

I come here as often as I can and find it a lot less frightening than DUK's Facebook page. I also find it easier to ask DUK via Twitter although my main advice comes from all the posts in here as I read and learn from a lot from all posts up here.


A mobile friendly version would be good! 

We would give leaflets to our surgery etc although meet ups are out of the question with NI not that I would be brave enough to go!! If leaflets were available I would send them out or if I can use Twitter every so often with the link to the forum I am more than happy to do that. 

Forum is definitely a supportive place and if I could help more I would but know I don't have the knowledge to help people with diabetes. I can only add little things but still love the forum.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2012)

pippin said:


> I love the forum and have never found it cliquey in the way I would feel left out but that might be because I am here as a carer. This is the bit which I feel I fail at as I'm never too sure if I can add to the welcome posts or reply to a post from the 'we do this or have found that...' etc as I would feel my posts aren't valuable at all given I don't have diabetes myself. This is when I feel sometimes I best not ask another question but dad doesn't use my Macs at all so can't ask although he hears about the questions and answers and tells everyone about this forum.



I would encourage you to post Pippin (welcomes... suggestions... everything!)

Not having D yourself does not make your hands-on experience any less relevant. 

Think of the number of D-parents/partners who post all sorts of invaluable support and suggestions.

It't the different perspectives that are part and parcel of making this place the success that it is.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 9, 2012)

pippin said:


> I love the forum and have never found it cliquey in the way I would feel left out but that might be because I am here as a carer. This is the bit which I feel I fail at as I'm never too sure if I can add to the welcome posts or reply to a post from the 'we do this or have found that...' etc as I would feel my posts aren't valuable at all given I don't have diabetes myself. This is when I feel sometimes I best not ask another question but dad doesn't use my Macs at all so can't ask although he hears about the questions and answers and tells everyone about this forum.
> 
> I come here as often as I can and find it a lot less frightening than DUK's Facebook page. I also find it easier to ask DUK via Twitter although my main advice comes from all the posts in here as I read and learn from a lot from all posts up here.
> 
> ...



Hey Pippin

As far as I am concerned all posts by all people are valuable.   Absolutely 100%.    If a post hasn't necessarily been replied to, it is not because it hasn't been read but because maybe there is nothing to comment on and I think all posts have meaning.     

Just because you are down as carer/none does not mean you cannot contribute.   I don't have type 1 or 2 or 1.5 or whatever.  In fact if you get to the nitty gritty neither does my daughter properly.   She has type 1 with bells on.  However I just post what I want when I want to and I really think that you should as well.

We only learn and collect all this knowledge by listening and reading what other people post.

RSVP - you wrote this  :  I have & do feel like an outsider. Maybe my own fault I don't post enough and I am just a partner, but I know Rob's diabetes nearly as well if not equally as well as he does. But because I aint got Type 1 in my profile i don't count 

That makes me so sad, of course you count, I count and you count and Pippin counts, we all do but all for different reasons.   I think this is more about how you perceive yourself rather than how others on the forum do.  I bet others felt sad reading that as well.    Please don't ever feel you don't count.


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 9, 2012)

I dont usually comment on posts like this because i really worry about offending or hurting peoples feelings and if i mentiom anything here its not meant to do either of these , like copepod  i have a high number of posts but understand what they are saying , i dont think 'clique' is the right word but i do feel some people will only reply to certain peoples post , i posted on a particular board and after many many views i only got 5 replies 3 of which was my own and being a certain part of the board looking for support i was surprised to be honest , maybe Alan between some members we can all take certain boards and sort of 'police' them so all people are getting support from somebody as this is another reason why i think newbies dont go on to post more becasue of lack of replies .Also i strongly agree that the pms remain as there as been certain times when i have felt low and a quick little message to or from someone can cheer you up .I do believe that everyone is entitled to their opions and all these opions go on to help people in different ways and different views make the world go round ,but i do think that sometimes a few people should 'think before they write so to speak' , Just my personal opion .


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't consider any of the posters here to be outsiders, apart from those who join purely to try and sell something entirely inappropriate (i.e. spammers), or those who join purely to abuse or upset people (i.e. trolls).

Whatever your relationship to diabetes it is helpful for everyone to have your perspective and support! 

Regarding numbers of views of posts/threads and also visitors: it's difficult to determine how many real people are reading posts apart from those who log on. Sites are visited by many things on the internet, many of them automatic e.g. index searches and it's not always possible to separate them to provide a reliable, genuine 'human' number.

I can tell you that we get between 100-200 people logging in daily, and between 200 and 600 posts daily.

Regarding mobile phone access, this is also something I am going to raise


----------



## trophywench (Jan 9, 2012)

Sometimes, people ask Q's that hardly anyone might have experience of, let alone have the answer to.  

As you never know what people's mindset is  (peoples' mindset ?) I always think Oh dear - is it going to help them if I answer, "I feel for you but I'm sorry I haven't a clue either" - or are they already halfway to 'doing something daft' in desperation and I'm going to send em over the edge if they perceive that yet another one of 'All those folk' can't offer any help?

It's hard to know what's best.

The Mods are here to moderate anything in a reply - or question - that may cause offence.  So if anyone did say something they shouldn't it will be removed or altered so as not to, and they'll be told (nicely!) that Ooops -  they've just opened their mouth and put their foot in it.  

Likewise if a person posts and doesn't get a reply - maybe their post contained a 'closed' question instead of an 'open' one so the rest of the people reading it think the OP has already completely and irrevocably made their mind up about that - so won't appreciate eg me saying I think you'll find that's wrong, because blah blah - or whatever it is.  So if anyone doesn't get answers, then maybe they should be encouraged to PM a Mod or Admin at the time and say they are disappointed - then if there's anything that is preventing a possible better response, that could be tackled ? - just a thought.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 9, 2012)

Good idea about PMing someone if their post doesn't get a reply within a few hours, Trophywench. 

As well as the possibilities you outlined for no response, there's also the fact that even if mods / admin / other members were always online, there'd still be some situations when no-one knows what to say. Personally, if it's only been an hour or so since someone posted to raise an issue / question, I prefer to leave the thread clear for a definitive answer, although I recognise some prefer a "thinking of you" post to silence. On other messageboards, it's not unusual to wait hours or even days for a reply.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm meeting Diabetes UK in a few days to discuss ways we can improve the forum and provide help and support to more people. As someone mentioned on another thread, although we are generally very busy and increasing the membership daily, we are still only scratching the surface of the huge number of people who might benefit. I have some thoughts of my own, but would like to hear what others think
> 
> How can we better promote the forum?
> 
> ...



As a relative newbie I find the forum invaluable - so far much, much more useful than my consultant appointments!

The thing I still find a bit confusing are the abbreviations and acronyms that are used. Perhaps there could be a glossary to help with this.

Although my diabetes is not 'standard' type 1, people have been very helpful with giving me food for thought, if not always the answers. 

The forum certainly shows up some of the shortcomings in my care - I found it by chance and there are no posters etc in the centre I go to. I would know nothing about the importance of carbs without the forum. What is Balance?

perhaps in talking to Diabetes UK you could say something about what I've been told is Type 3 (medically created), as they could offer me no support at all when I rang them. 

I haven't felt  the forum cliquey - just some people post more often than others.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 9, 2012)

pottersusan said:


> As a relative newbie I find the forum invaluable - so far much, much more useful than my consultant appointments!
> 
> The thing I still find a bit confusing are the abbreviations and acronyms that are used. Perhaps there could be a glossary to help with this.
> 
> ...



Aha! There is a glossary in the information/links section (also accessible from the information for newbies sticky) ....

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=16567

If anything is missing, just ask!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2012)

pottersusan said:


> What is Balance?



It's the regular(ish) magazine from Diabetes UK. If you sign up as a member you should get it a few times a year.

M


----------



## AJLang (Jan 9, 2012)

I sometimes feel that I could be accussed of "ignoring" people when they post but it's just because a) I really don't know what to say and b) I haven't always got time to reply to all relevant posts............but then I feel guilty that I may (wrongly) appear to be ignoring people when I'm not. I do know that I tend to prioritise replies to those who have supported me before but I someimes have to priorities due to time constraints. Possibly if there are a lot of people in the same position as me that may be why there is the mis-perception of us being cliquey when we are not.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't really think it's a matter of popularity or cliques, there are times when folk don't post because they don't know what to say, or perhaps what they would have said has already been said, or maybe someone has said it better and they don't want to detract from that. Or perhaps it's simply a subject they know nothing about.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

We do seem to have ended up with the thread splitting into two topics, but with no easy way to divide them. My original request was for things that I could take to my meeting with DUK for improvements to the forum, but I doubt they can do anything about people's perceptions of cliques and popularity, so can we please not have further discussion of it here. I have found it very interesting to hear though, so thank you to everyone contributing.


----------



## Katieb (Jan 9, 2012)

I suppose I am coming at this from quite a personal level, but when you register with the forum you are only given 3 choices - Type 1, 2 or Carer/None. I have IGT (or prediabetes or whatever it is know as at the current time as it changes!) For this reason, it may be good to add a fourth category of IGT/Prediabetes. I know, and for me I certainly consider that IGT is in fact Type 2 diabetes and I always treat it as such. However, when totally ignorant and first diagnosed, I assumed I was not diabetic which is what I was told, but now realise that a failing pancreas is just that! There are quite a few people on the forum now with IGT, so be interesting to know what they think. I guess what I'm saying is that newly diagnosed IGT may not join if they think you need a firm diagnosis to be a member (does that make sense?!!!).

In all other ways the forum has been fantastic. I have always found the links I need (the one at the top of the Newbie section good). Perhaps a link for newbies could go at the top of the main page though to encourage reading and simplify access to info like recommended reads?

Some of the comments made so far have been really good, especially regarding no replies threads. I feel the need to reply sometimes when a post has been left with lots of views but no response, even if only to acknowledge it.

Thanks all involved for a fab site for which I am personally very grateful! Katie.x


----------



## pippin (Jan 9, 2012)

Just a thought DUK might be able to provide a link or details about the forum in the Diabetes Tracker App. Just tweeted a link


----------



## alisonz (Jan 9, 2012)

I feel I should come out of hiding and throw in my tuppence worth. I joined this forum (the only one I have joined) at a real low point in my life and was made very welcome (thank you for that) However I very rarely post on here simply because I feel I have nothing to say, that is I still (12 months on) feel I know very little about my diabetes. I have made and met some lovely people on here (one very special friend in particular) and attended one "meet", very nerve racking, and I'm so glad I did. I personally couldn't be without the PM system as it allows me to stay in touch. 
Yes this forum should get more recognition, yes the forum should be well advertised, I came across it by pure luck, and yes I would be willing to ask my surgery to promote the forum.
Alan I wish you all the luck in the world at your DUK meeting and look forward to finding out the results.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> We do seem to have ended up with the thread splitting into two topics, but with no easy way to divide them. My original request was for things that I could take to my meeting with DUK for improvements to the forum, but I doubt they can do anything about people's perceptions of cliques and popularity, so can we please not have further discussion of it here. I have found it very interesting to hear though, so thank you to everyone contributing.



Doesn't Duk have an annual conference ? Perhaps a table/display there or folks giving out leaflets or cards etc. Or an informal off piste presentation about the group.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you pippin Katie and mcdonagh for some more good suggestions, much appreciated  You may not see me for a week armed with all this!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2012)

forum is brilliant - no change required

AGAINST splitting T1s and T2,   as a T2 on insulin, I get a lot of tips from T1s

old chestnut - why no DAFNE access for T2s on insulin - we still need to carb count

why the massive differences in care around the UK - sharps boxes a prime example.  see my recent facebook thread.


----------



## grainger (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, 
I've not read all the posts but my only suggestion would be it be made more obvious where meets are? It may just be that I haven't looked through the site very well (I tend to just read the new posts of the day) but if the meets could be made more obvious that would be good?
In terms of new people possibly feeling awkward or an 'outsider' I can only give my opinion of being a new person. I've found that although I wouldn't comment in some posts because i'd feel like it wasn't my place or people might think it strange. I have also found that people are incredibly supportive, helpful and friendly - I've received some great advice and been made to feel really welcome by many.
I think this site is great in it's current state - i personally don't think changes are needed for change sake but would in the same respect find any new additions interesting and probably great


----------



## rachelha (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello

I think the forum is brilliant, I am very much against splitting it into different types.  

One thing that has worried me about the forum is the lack of privacy, in that any one can read things without having to be a member.  I can understand why it is open, so as many people can get advice as possible, and people may be put off joining something they can't see in advance.  I think my issue is with posting about things that people in my "real" world are not aware of, e.g. Pregnancy and depression.   

Maybe I should have chosen a less recognisable name!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 9, 2012)

rachelha said:


> Hello
> 
> I think the forum is brilliant, I am very much against splitting it into different types.
> 
> ...



I too worry about who may see and recognise the posts so refrain from saying too much/ being too open.

I do like the forum, like the lay out, easy to find things and read the threads which appeals, hate searching for stuff, time precious and all.
It took me a long time to find it though and that was random searching!

I like the mix of people, personalities and experience. It's important to me to have support and information from a good cross section like this and not just purely other parents, though that too is invaluable (just my opinion).I like to see where it is going (D), how to deal with things ahead etc  I don't think there should be any segration for T1 and 2's IMO.


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

rachelha said:


> Hello
> 
> I think the forum is brilliant, I am very much against splitting it into different types.
> 
> ...



A PM to Northerner and he can change user name and even photo, if you're worried about anonymity


----------



## Persil (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all!

I don't post an awful lot on this forum (hopefully this will change), but I have always felt welcome amongst you all, so I have no concerns there. But I do agree with Rachelha about the whole privacy thing - I post on here about problems to seek advice before I've spoken to my friends or family, especially when my friend was going through diagnosis and I was referred to DWED. However, that is the risk we take by posting on here. I think there's a fine line between our own privacy, but then making sure that people that aren't ready to join the forum can still get advice and support, and I know that because I used to be one of those "lurkers" before I joined! It's a difficult one.

With regard to promotion, I think Balance is a very good way to go, and I like the idea of having "business cards" for HCPs to give out to people. 

I hope this helps!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Alan and all...
Have only read page 1,2 and last so I am sorry if I have repeated anything! 

Strengths:
Alan, Moderators and all fellow postees!!! Hurrah!!

The support and suggestions(not medical advice!) is invaluable, but also when I reciprocate my pearls of wisdom, it is nice that it is reinforced by others that I have a good point. Without this site and help from others, there are many things which have been brought to my attention and I have attended clinics and gp app's forearmed with knowledge and queried my care

The fact that you can be as active or anonymous as you like, and no-one judges when you do return! I have been missing for 6-8weeks and returned this evening, its as if I never did! It is nice that you can read without having to log in or post...

The topics are broken down, great way to navigate all the threads, obviously there is more activity in the general, off the subject but it is nice to have other topics relevant to different times in ones life, for example, pregnancy and pumping are my 'go to' areas these days.
I absolutley agree with Alan in an early post, that off the subject is needed as the social isolation and having things in common with other diabetics is very important and if the off the subject/jokes were not on here, I may not hardly visit as much. It is the place where we get to know one another!

There is hardly any trash talk on here/trolling which makes it enjoyable to visit AND if anyone does step outta line, it is nice to have that solidarity and unity with fellow posters that timewasting people like that are not welcome unless they have something constructive to say. 



Weaknesses:
I would like a link maybe, similar to FB that if you create a thread and someone replies, that it gets copied to our email? Sometimes I can post, log off and get delayed in returning, by then my post is pages and pages back, others have made a nice effort to reply to me and then I may appear rude by not replying back?

More smilies to chose from as limited choice

Maybe the option to be able to share more info about yourself or pictures? It may break down some people feeling alone if they see they may have something in common which is not known at the moment

An easier way to adjust the fonts, size, style etc , or a way of seeing the changes made as you type, it is a bit confusing if you want to make something bold to then see 'coding' for that change?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 9, 2012)

I like the forum the way it is & i guess people who use it do so.  I regularly go to DUK meetings with 30+ people & didnt know you were after "more folk". Should we be recuting ?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 9, 2012)

Also wanted to say, agree with Vicki about that although some worry about the information they post but that is a risk which we all take and make a decision on. Each individual has the choice to post or not to post that information. The internet is not the right arena to be private on and we all know that so shouldn't really expect any different?


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I too worried about privacy (as I talk about my daughters health and would not be fair on her if she could be identified) and Nortberner very kindly changed my forum name for me

Did have an idea the other day actually - will try to explain. In user profile (or somewhere) a member could if they wanted post a short biog - say history of Dx, meds , any problems in past, etc - whatever they wanted to share. Then a link to it could be included in the members sig line. This would sVe people having to reapeat themselves - and people who are replying would have the option of reading the history or not. Members coukd then update the biog as required. There would need to be quite a lit of space as some of is have a complicated history!

Other than that,won't go on about how great forum is but of course it is a life saver, just needs to be publicised more - I feel the hospital should have told me about it.


----------



## daisymoo84 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

I love this forum and find it really useful and friendly! I've only been diagnosed a few months but I don't know where I'd be without every one here so a big thanks to all

I enjoy using the site and I'm sure I prob haven't worked out every feature but I find it easy to use and get to grips with. I can't think of any obvious improvement I'd like!

As for raising awareness lots of great ideas have already been mentioned. I'm still learning how everything relates to one another  but I'm going on the DESMOND course for newbies soon. Is that or the DAFNE anything to do with DUK? Could the forum get a mention there as it would be a perfect arget audience?

Also, maybe some internet advertising might be good?  I know people have already mentioned FB but what about using peoples blogs/websites. I stumbled across a lots of blogs before finding this forum and have started my own and know other members have them. Could there be a banner or advert or something people could link to their blogs to direct people here?

Anyhow that's my attempts


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 9, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Hi Alan and all...
> 
> Weaknesses:
> I would like a link maybe, similar to FB that if you create a thread and someone replies, that it gets copied to our email? Sometimes I can post, log off and get delayed in returning, by then my post is pages and pages back, others have made a nice effort to reply to me and then I may appear rude by not replying back?
> ...


 
Just to point out Suze, that you can subscribe to a thread by going to the top of the page and clicking 'Thread Tools' then you'll see a pulldown with subscribe to this thread as an option. Then you'll get email updates for a reply (I think!)

The profile page can contain a fair bit of info, but most people tend to shy away from much more than type and meds. Location is always handy. There is a photo gallery but I'm not sure if it's operational still.

Rob


----------



## MCH (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the forum runs very well and I have certainly learned a lot from looking/asking on it.

One thing I think would be useful is to have a way of seeing New Posts on the General Board as this tends to be where any information/ suggestions are posted. That way, instead of coming on after a few days to 185 New Posts in total   if you were in a hurry, you could narrow it down a bit to "useful" - in a diabetic sense - posts to check out. (Please don't think I have a problem or am not interested in any of the other sub forums as it is only when I am pressed for time that I feel it would this might be useful. When I have time, I often look at the jokes etc  )


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

daisymoo84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could there be a banner or advert or something people could link to their blogs to direct people here?
> 
> Anyhow that's my attempts



Maybe Alan can inprove on this.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/images/logo.gif[/img[/url

If you add [B]End square brackets ] at the end of /img and /url at the end of the above code[/B] and insert it in your blog it will display the header that you can click and it will bring you to the forum.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

grainger2b said:


> Hi,
> I've not read all the posts but my only suggestion would be it be made more obvious where meets are? It may just be that I haven't looked through the site very well (I tend to just read the new posts of the day) but if the meets could be made more obvious that would be good?...



There is a Calendar of future Forum Meets in the Events section and I try and publicise when each one is coming up in plenty of time 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971




hyper-Suze said:


> ...
> I would like a link maybe, similar to FB that if you create a thread and someone replies, that it gets copied to our email? Sometimes I can post, log off and get delayed in returning, by then my post is pages and pages back, others have made a nice effort to reply to me and then I may appear rude by not replying back?
> 
> More smilies to chose from as limited choice
> ...



If you want to subscribe to all your threads (and others that you post in) then you can go to the User CP, Edit Options, Messaging and Notification, then select from the drop down list under 'Default thread subscription mode'   You can edit your subscriptions from User CP, Edit Subscriptions 

Hope that helps! Will take all other suggestions on board. Thanks again everyone


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 10, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> One current weakness is the Private Messaging system which facilitates cliques and alliances being formed behind the scenes. Let's have an open, transparent group with no secret messages out of sight of other members.





Northerner said:


> I disagree, people need to have an opportunity to exchange information safely within the confines of the forum.





lucy123 said:


> I have met many friends on the forum a few of whom I pm fairly regularly. These pm's are private and allow things that people wouldn't want to be shared with the whole forum to be discussed.
> 
> This does not mean that I am part of a clique at all - it just means I have found friends who I don't mind sharing more private information with. I would still respond on the normal boards to these people in the same way I would everyone else.
> 
> It would be ridiculous to remove the pm facility in my opinion.





Tina63 said:


> I think the PM bit is vital.  I offered some near expiry BM strips to anyone who could use them a few months ago.  We used the PM facility to exchange addresses.  I am sure the lady concerned wouldn't have wanted her home address posted for all and sundry to read.



I fully support all of the above (except of course the first post which triggered the rest).  I myself have used this forum's PM system *once*, to exchange mobile numbers with Northerner prior to last year's Birmingham meet; without PM tis would have been difficult or impossible.  Does this make me part of a "clique"?  Of course not.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 10, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Hi Alan and all...
> Have only read page 1,2 and last so I am sorry if I have repeated anything!



I have my thread view set to 40 posts per page (I think this is the maximum user-selectable view, though another vBulletin forum I'm on has the default set to 80 per page instead of the usual 15), so for me this thread is "only" three pages... so far. 



> Weaknesses:
> [...]
> More smilies to chose from as limited choice



I agree, just having the vBulletin default selection is a bit restrictive.  To my mind every forum needs an evil-grin smilie (for humorous posts of course), and another forum I'm on has a very good selection including a bashing-head-against-wall one which would also be useful here.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 10, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> I too worried about privacy (as I talk about my daughters health and would not be fair on her if she could be identified) and Nortberner very kindly changed my forum name for me
> 
> Did have an idea the other day actually - will try to explain. In user profile (or somewhere) a member could if they wanted post a short biog - say history of Dx, meds , any problems in past, etc - whatever they wanted to share. Then a link to it could be included in the members sig line. This would sVe people having to reapeat themselves - and people who are replying would have the option of reading the history or not. Members coukd then update the biog as required. There would need to be quite a lit of space as some of is have a complicated history!
> 
> Other than that,won't go on about how great forum is but of course it is a life saver, just needs to be publicised more - I feel the hospital should have told me about it.



I think that's a great idea about people having a mini blog about their journey. It's really useful to know where people have come from and where they are now. 

Also, some others have mentioned about privacy and it being an open forum....just wondered as a possibility if maybe the newbie section and maybe a few others could be open, and the rest closed until you join? 

I have to admit, I forget when I'm typing that actually the whole world can see what I'm writing...maybe I need my own warning message asking if I'm sure I want to tell the whole world before I post lol


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like MeanMom's idea. Having some sort of "biography page" that can be seen when someone clicks on their picture would be good. It could be a bit like a facebook profile that people can put as much or little information on it as they like - no personal data obviously, but info about what they like doing, what meds they are on, when diagnosed etc 

Also, although the forum is linked from diabetes uk website, it is not really obvious. I think the link needs to be straight from the main home page. When you click on the how we help tab at the top, you can select local support groups, careline etc, but our forum should have a link from there too.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 10, 2012)

I must admit, I found the forum from a google search and didn't know about the DUK relationship until I'd been here a while.

A biography page would be a good idea if it can be implemented.

Rob


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2012)

Morning peeps, 

The Forum's Future, there's a question. Can't see much wrong with it to be honest, I haven't been around much as have been busier at work and home! 

I can see the benefit of a chat room if there could be one, unless it requires a lot more mods then probably not as you guys/gals do enough. 

But I guess really you would just need to ensure more access and traffic by improving the sites SEO and Balance advertising (not a small in the corner image, something big and bold) 

The off the subject board is great and although as a one time occupier of said one liner threads I can see that the current name is confusing...

The only thing that I would consider useful but it may split the forum up a bit is to have perhaps a board for different geographical areas, thus enabling people from nearby areas to catch up a bit more, and form friendships with more possibility of meeting, but while maintaining the balance of keeping the big family is hard so maybe not!?

I dunno, pros it seems to work, can't please everyone all of the time, but doing a damn fine job. To DUK make sure they set aside support/funding when it needs it, perhaps to make sure it stays well maintained monitored strong and uptodate technically speaking. Cons it's nearly pink in colour, and some people write far too much for me to read it all!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2012)

rossi_mac said:


> Cons it's nearly pink in colour, and some people write far too much for me to read it all!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi



Hahaha that would be me then   I do ramble on Rossi 

Also the colour is a good one.    It is pink I presume because pink hummingbird is the colour of DUK.   However they are rebranding colour and logo very soon and are going blue (navy?).    They hummingbird is going (god help those who had it tattooed).   

So perhaps we should change the pink then.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

For those who are interested, the MNDA forum that I nearly ended running has the same software, but an updated version. I think it looks quite nice and a lot more modern now that ours is a few years old 

http://forum.mndassociation.org/

Thanks for that about DUK changing colour and logo Adrienne - that peice of information must have slipped past me!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> For those who are interested, the MNDA forum that I nearly ended running has the same software, but an updated version. I think it looks quite nice and a lot more modern now that ours is a few years old
> 
> http://forum.mndassociation.org/
> 
> Thanks for that about DUK changing colour and logo Adrienne - that peice of information must have slipped past me!



Oooo thats a nice looking forum, I like that.   

Apparently pink is confused with the cancer charities as they are pink aren't they.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 10, 2012)

oh no, I like the pink colour  

Will navy stand out enough for it to be noticed on advertising??


----------



## Kwaka1 (Jan 10, 2012)

The link is a little 'lost' on DUK's website. Perhaps a bit more profile wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Kwaka1 said:


> The link is a little 'lost' on DUK's website. Perhaps a bit more profile wouldn't go amiss.



Definitely on the top of my list along with Balance. In my opinion we ought to get better billing than Facebook, because the forum is a much superior place to discuss experiences and issues.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Definitely on the top of my list along with Balance. In my opinion we ought to get better billing than Facebook, because the forum is a much superior place to discuss experiences and issues.




Don't know what preference Facebook gets over this forum, but it might be opportunity to remind DUK that not everyone has a Facebook & Twitter account, I've not got one and never likely to have one.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2012)

Personally I think the facebook page is a disgrace.   DUK police that one and the advice that people give out to others is sometimes very wrong and absolutely shocking but it is there for all too see.   Not good.   

If you post something that a few of the regulars do not like you get bombarded with not particularly nice emails.   

Not a good place to be but I do look as sometimes newly diagnosed children's parents pop up on there as a first port of call.


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 10, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> Personally I think the facebook page is a disgrace.   DUK police that one and the advice that people give out to others is sometimes very wrong and absolutely shocking but it is there for all too see.   Not good.
> 
> If you post something that a few of the regulars do not like you get bombarded with not particularly nice emails.
> 
> Not a good place to be but I do look as sometimes newly diagnosed children's parents pop up on there as a first port of call.



Agree Adrienne - I have given up on the FaceBook page some time ago - DUK should be giving prominence to this forum and sorting out FB page - if it can't be monitored properly they shouldn't bother to have it . Makes me fume 'cos like you say it is the place many parents go to first at Dx (in my case it was 2nd after JDRF).


----------



## slipper (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> For those who are interested, the MNDA forum that I nearly ended running has the same software, but an updated version. I think it looks quite nice and a lot more modern now that ours is a few years old
> 
> http://forum.mndassociation.org/
> 
> Thanks for that about DUK changing colour and logo Adrienne - that peice of information must have slipped past me!



Thats a very elegant looking forum Gentle on the eye.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 10, 2012)

I joined this forum in September 2011 after being introduced to it by another forum member.

This is where after 20 yrs of being diabetic i've learned most of my diabetic stuff.
Thanks to anyone on the forum who's answered / helped with any of my questions.
Appologies if it's always questions i ask on here.
Thanks also to everyone for being so friendly.

Probably it would be nice to have a welcome pack on here as Cherrypie mentioned, done as a sticky, explaining about the role of carbs in diet, NICE guidelines for blood sugars, why it is necessary to be able to test, sick day rules, exercise, 15 point checklist for care, etc..........

I think a couple of members have mentioned about having split forums ie T1, T1.5, T2, maybe this would be good or maybe bad, i don't really know but personally i think you could go straight to the relevant forum or if you want then you still have the option to read things to do with the other forums.

I've been reading through as many of the posts on here as i could - How can we better promote the forum? 
1. i think a regular mention in Balance
2. the posters are a good idea but also a great idea to have some business card style adverts.

Good luck Alan with the meeting with Diabetes UK.

Think that's about it really apart from long may the DS forum continue!


_Gill_


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not that technical so please don't make the forum to hard for me to do.

_Gill_


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate the lips in the forum logo.  I have no idea what they are supposed to convey.  They don't convey 'love' because it's an open mouth, not a 'kissing' mouth.  Yee Ukkkkk.   That combined with the pink brings it down to what'd more likely appeal to silly teenage girlies.  Makes me cringe every  time I see the thing.

Let's hope DUK get better people designing their new logo than whoever designed this forum's one.


----------



## vince13 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've always thought they are trying to say "it's good to talk" which is what we do I suppose.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

vince13 said:


> I've always thought they are trying to say "it's good to talk" which is what we do I suppose.



Yes, that is the idea, and please don't be too harsh on the designer - if it wasn't for her this forum wouldn't exist!  

To address some comments about further splitting of the forum - definitely not a good idea in my opinion. We have far more in common than a lot of people realise. We all have to learn the effects of different foods on our levels, we all want to discuss breakthroughs in research, or things we have seen about diabetes in the media. Whatever type, a lot of people have meters, problems with surgeries, nurses, sharps bins, many of all types are on injections etc. Moreover, this is a *support* forum, and there's absolutely no reason why someone can't offer words of support to someone however far apart they may be in age, gender, type or whatever 

Other forums I have been on have endlessly categorised people into ever more specific pigeon holes, so that it quickly reaches the point where you simply don't know where to post your question! When you do post it, then you hardly get any replies, because only those individuals who happen to share your particular specialisation ever bother to look in the same section because the others presume it's nothing to do with them, yet they might just have the solution you need!

So - no splitting of Types!


----------



## pippin (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> For those who are interested, the MNDA forum that I nearly ended running has the same software, but an updated version. I think it looks quite nice and a lot more modern now that ours is a few years old
> 
> http://forum.mndassociation.org/


 didn't realise you were involved in mnda forum looks very sleek although I didn't want to stay too long as I cared for my mum who had MND and all is too vivid to think about.

I hope DUK would change the lips too as I linked something one day and the lips appeared on the link which embarrassed me! Glad there wouldn't be divisions between types, very happy about this.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2012)

Over at 'hyphenated' we once had a membership poll to ask the very Q - shall we split, Types or Insulin/non insulin because a couple of people people had said we ought to - and it was a resounding Nooooooooooooooooooooo.

Which was good because none of the Mods or Admin wanted to either FWIW - but we all thought it was more democratic to ask em rather than impose our own views!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Over at 'hyphenated' we once had a membership poll to ask the very Q - shall we split, Types or Insulin/non insulin because a couple of people people had said we ought to - and it was a resounding Nooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Which was good because none of the Mods or Admin wanted to either FWIW - but we all thought it was more democratic to ask em rather than impose our own views!



We have introduced a few new sections since the early days, not entirely sure whether they work particularly well as I'm sure a lot of people miss some interesting stuff that they might otherwise have seen. Originally we just had one huuuge thread for pumpers, but it became apparent that people  couldn't find anything or follow it after a while!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> To address some comments about further splitting of the forum - definitely not a good idea in my opinion. We have far more in common than a lot of people realise. We all have to learn the effects of different foods on our levels, we all want to discuss breakthroughs in research, or things we have seen about diabetes in the media. Whatever type, a lot of people have meters, problems with surgeries, nurses, sharps bins, many of all types are on injections etc. Moreover, this is a *support* forum, and there's absolutely no reason why someone can't offer words of support to someone however far apart they may be in age, gender, type or whatever
> 
> Other forums I have been on have endlessly categorised people into ever more specific pigeon holes, so that it quickly reaches the point where you simply don't know where to post your question! When you do post it, then you hardly get any replies, because only those individuals who happen to share your particular specialisation ever bother to look in the same section because the others presume it's nothing to do with them, yet they might just have the solution you need!
> 
> So - no splitting of Types!




This absolutely fine Alan, what ever is best for the forum


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2012)

This might be a bit way out there but I really love the 'like' button on fb and I find that I am always trying to 'like' emails or messages on here.

Could something like that be added perhaps (if the idea is liked of course ) because that could also help some of the posters that don't think they get acknowledged as well.

I often read a post and would like the 'like' it but not actually reply because maybe I don't have time or have nothing helpful to say but if the poster knows that people actually have read it and do agree or like it etc then that is a type of acknowledgment.

I know that you can see how many have looked at a post but anyone can look and not actually read it !

Just a thought


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> This might be a bit way out there but I really love the 'like' button on fb and I find that I am always trying to 'like' emails or messages on here.
> 
> Could something like that be added perhaps (if the idea is liked of course ) because that could also help some of the posters that don't think they get acknowledged as well.
> 
> ...



LOL Adrienne im the same I often think if i could just like this post it would be something, but I think its been mentioned more then once on and and Alan was not so keen.(hope im right there Alan)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Steff said:


> LOL Adrienne im the same I often think if i could just like this post it would be something, but I think its been mentioned more then once on and and Alan was not so keen.(hope im right there Alan)



No, I'm not against it Steff (I might have been in the past though - can't remember! ) I do remember looking into whether it is possible, and I think if we upgrade the software it is possible to include such a thing. 

I think things are falling into a few broad categories so far:


Forum software/design changes
Forum promotion possibilities
Welcoming and inclusion of members

Lots to go on - hope no-one expects anything to happen quickly! I would like to get the forum promotion moving soon though


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are investigating the 'Like' button Alan, could you also investigated a 'Thanks' button?

We have both on a Mororhome forum we're on, the Likes appear in the body of the original post box eg

Northerner, Trophywench, Steff and 15 others like this post

And the Thanks appear in a separate box immediately under that post

The following members say Thanks for this post

_All the members names who actually clicked the Thanks button_


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure on the 'like' thing. What if someone who needs reassurance doesn't get 'liked' ?

But i do 'like' (see what i did there? ) the 'thanks' idea. More friendly and less likely to be seen as cliquey. And more appropriate I think when a lot of the posts are in order to help someone, so saying thanks from anyone else it may help is a nice idea (am I going soft? ).

Rob


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 10, 2012)

_Hold my hands up I haven't read all the posts on this thread but I do agree with Rob on the "thanks button" I'm on another board that uses that and is great.

I am more than happy to let my local DUK group know about this site and also network and add to conversations. I also think Balance and DUK could/need promote this more and would be happy to distribute any posters if decided to go that route_


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say the forum dont need both,  thinking about it I would much prefer a thanks then a like IMOH.I dont need my posts to be liked and as Robert says sometimes people come in here feeling quite vunerable and upset they may take it in the wrong way if there post is no liked.


----------



## MCH (Jan 10, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> I'm not sure on the 'like' thing. What if someone who needs reassurance doesn't get 'liked' ?
> 
> But i do 'like' (see what i did there? ) the 'thanks' idea. More friendly and less likely to be seen as cliquey. And more appropriate I think when a lot of the posts are in order to help someone, so saying thanks from anyone else it may help is a nice idea (am I going soft? ).
> 
> Rob



I agree.

Thanks


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 10, 2012)

MCH said:


> I agree.
> 
> Thanks


 
I 'like' your post 

(sorry O/T. Couldn't resist ) 

Rob


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2012)

You probable need a *'Groan' smiley *(icon) for some of my Jokes 

I won't mention the name of the other joke poster who deffo needs it but we all know who that is


----------



## sweetsatin (Jan 10, 2012)

I have read this thread and would like to say, a thank you button, would be better than a like button.
The splitting of types are a bad idea, they need to be together and not split.
I found this support forum very welcoming, you were here at the time i needed your advice the most, when first diagnosed in April 09.
I had to search the internet to find help, which is where i stumbled upon this forum and never looked back since thank you all.
I admit i don't post alot but will try and help someone if i can, i won't reply to a thread if i don't know the answer, i can't help out with type1 as i don't understand the insulin you take and find it confusing at times.
I did a diploma 4 in Diabetes so i could understand it better and educate  myself so i could help others. I was not getting any help from my GP or DNS, before this as i relied on this forum for advice, inspiration and motivation as you all know when being 1st diagnosed it is a lot to take in and you don't want to believe you have the big bad D.
The business type cards is a very good idea to give to gp's, clinics ect, i would give a few out and promote the forum anytime.
When i first attended the monthly group meeting in my area on the Isle of Wight i did promote this forum, even the diabetes clinic never knew of the forum, "that shocked me the most"!
I personaly am not happy with DUK as i don't think anything is being done much to promote anything to do with diabetes on the Island.
Good luck Alan at DUK Hope all goes well.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you sweetsatin, I hope we can get things moving and really raise awareness everywhere (even on the Island! ) If you're ever in town here and fancy a coffee and a chat, just let me know


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2012)

How about an 'unlike' button then hehehehe

I want to unlike the posts who don't like the like button.   Confusing eh !

I like the like button.  Why would I say thank you to a post that doesn't need a thank you but needs a 'okay I've read that and I want to acknowledge I've read it'.   Personally I find that a bit odd but maybe that is just my brain (well obviously it is as lots of you have said you like a thank you button but not like a like button which is why we need an unlike button 100%)  I may use unlike a lot (no not really )


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 10, 2012)

Would it be possible Alan to make copy/pasted list of some of the comments to leave with DUK so they are aware of what grass roots diabetics feel about them and where they might improve ?

They clearly don't get out much and probably only speak to those who think they're doing a fine job, so maybe they could pass our concerns on to their PR department and actually serve their members better.

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm meeting Diabetes UK in a few days to discuss ways we can improve the forum and provide help and support to more people. As someone mentioned on another thread, although we are generally very busy and increasing the membership daily, we are still only scratching the surface of the huge number of people who might benefit. I have some thoughts of my own, but would like to hear what others think
> 
> How can we better promote the forum?
> 
> ...



My DN told me about the site and wrote down the website address on a piece of paper at my first appointment; maybe some kind of 'business card/leaflet'(pardon the pun) or even something that GP surgeries could photocopy and circulate - could be in GP/Hospital surgeries..I'd be lost with this forum..


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Would it be possible Alan to make copy/pasted list of some of the comments to leave with DUK so they are aware of what grass roots diabetics feel about them and where they might improve ?
> 
> They clearly don't get out much and probably only speak to those who think they're doing a fine job, so maybe they could pass our concerns on to their PR department and actually serve their members better.
> 
> Rob



Don't worry Rob, they will learn everything that is being said!  It's terrifc to hear so many views from people - good and otherwise, and it's fantastic to hear so much praise for the forum - starts a fire in my belly!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 10, 2012)

you could also ask Duk ...

1. To delegate one of their journos to spend a day on the group and write a full article in balance about a day on the forum. No need to stick at ballance with that one - involve folks such as medical correspondent of the Daily Mail to do it.

2. Ask for a page / half page Report "From the Support Group" in each Balance that sums up some of the major issues or typical threads that occur.

3. Ask Duk to investigate the Newbies thread and research and write an analysis from posts on such items as the experiences of new T2s with docs etc or the availability of test strips to new T2s.

4. Duk has local branches operating all over the country, will they do a mailshotvabout the support group to each secretary or include it in their round-robin bag if they have one.

5. Stress to them that any advert for us is an advert for them.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks mcd - some more good suggestions


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jan 10, 2012)

forgot the most obvious one Northerner - ask them to interview YOU to make a big double page spread in Balance about the Support group.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> forgot the most obvious one Northerner - ask them to interview YOU to make a big double page spread in Balance about the Support group.



Do you know,that's supposed to have been on the cards since 2009 - perhaps now we'll finally make it happen!  I particularly liked your idea of a regular 'From the Forum' column, the interview could be a precursor!


----------



## heasandford (Jan 10, 2012)

Late to this thread - can I wholeheartedly support the idea of a regular 'From the Forum' topic in Balance. I printed out some (after asking permission!) to pass on to potential viewers - not sure how well it worked but it would certainly have attracted me sooner if I'd known about it! Long may it survive in its current format!


----------



## Multicat (Jan 10, 2012)

Also a bit late but against T1 1.5 2 etc as this would have put me off straight away not knowing where I belong.


----------



## am64 (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I particularly liked your idea of a regular 'From the Forum' column, the interview could be a precursor!



like that regular 'view from the forum' stuff ....
read up to page 91 last night ..gave up tonight ...so just some thoughts 

i gave my DSN a flyer, i have a stock of them (printed by courtesy of fellow member caroline via PM ) that i give out in my charity shop when i meet public who have diabetes in its many forms ...i recently past it over to a young lass working in a local shop stuggling with her T1

I personally like the big mix of folk here with all sorts of varaitions of the ole D and those connected ...i knew nothing about D when i was DX ..apart from my grandad was one so he drank pils lager as ' all the sugar has been turned to alcohol ' 1980's advert !

 I certainly would not be happy about any 'segration'

i think the idea of more smilies is great ...i must admit to using a site recommended by a fellow member if you pm me i can give you the link ..

above all I want alan to stress to DUK that this is a SUPPORT forum ...we do not have any answers just experience 


am x


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just on a small point - I like the presentation of the forum as a whole - and especially the pink - there isn't enough pink in the world!!  i like the lips too!
I wouldn't like navy blue I don't think - too formal.

I think the pink gives a very informal welcoming appearance.

Just my view though!


----------



## pippaandben (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you really do need to get publicity into the Drs surgeries. A flyer to be given to every newly diagnosed would be the ideal. Not to be distributed by diabetes nurses cos it can be several weeks before you see one - from  personal experience. Plus a notice for the waiting room noticed board. Thinking about what happened to me I was just given a diet sheet and a nurse appt - but she was on holiday!!! Did my own internet search and found you from contacting local group rep. 

I'm sure local groups could help with distribution via members to save costs - how about something in with the Balance magazine for members to take to their own surgeries.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 11, 2012)

Adrienne said:


> How about an 'unlike' button then hehehehe
> 
> I want to unlike the posts who don't like the like button.   Confusing eh !
> 
> I like the like button.  Why would I say thank you to a post that doesn't need a thank you but needs a 'okay I've read that and I want to acknowledge I've read it'.   Personally I find that a bit odd but maybe that is just my brain (well obviously it is as lots of you have said you like a thank you button but not like a like button which is why we need an unlike button 100%)  I may use unlike a lot (no not really )



I'm with you Adrienne, I would prefer a like *and* a thank you button - thank you isn't always an appropriate response and I wouldn't use one instead of the other. 

For example, if you find someone's post funny, you'd like it, not thank it. If you just find something funny, there's not always enough to say to warrant actually replying to the post. 

But hey, that's just me too!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

pippaandben said:


> I think you really do need to get publicity into the Drs surgeries. A flyer to be given to every newly diagnosed would be the ideal. Not to be distributed by diabetes nurses cos it can be several weeks before you see one - from  personal experience. Plus a notice for the waiting room noticed board. Thinking about what happened to me I was just given a diet sheet and a nurse appt - but she was on holiday!!! Did my own internet search and found you from contacting local group rep.
> 
> I'm sure local groups could help with distribution via members to save costs - how about something in with the Balance magazine for members to take to their own surgeries.



Yes, an 'insert' would be a good idea - just have to hope it didn't get chucked out with the walk-in bath adverts!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 11, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Just on a small point - I like the presentation of the forum as a whole - and especially the pink - there isn't enough pink in the world!!  i like the lips too!
> I wouldn't like navy blue I don't think - too formal.
> 
> I think the pink gives a very informal welcoming appearance.
> ...


Personally, I think purple is a much better colour.  But I agree, the pink actually stands out nicely and I don't have any problems with it.

You could always have custom colour schemes - I seem to recall the vBulletin supports that.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Personally, I think purple is a much better colour.  But I agree, the pink actually stands out nicely and I don't have any problems with it.
> 
> You could always have custom colour schemes - I seem to recall the vBulletin supports that.



I could settle for that!


----------



## imtrying (Jan 11, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> I could settle for that!



nice compromise  I like it. I love the pink, but would be happy with purple too 

or as suggested, everyone has a setting option to choose their own colour.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 11, 2012)

Just another thought, i think you should deffinately keep the threads

1. Off the subject.....
&
2. Your jokes

_Gill_


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 11, 2012)

*NO* to the 'Like Button' 

It's an crass idea, sorry but I find forums where the like is introduced it soon creates a 'clique' within the forum...

One of the advantages and niceties of this forum is that on the smaller side, which gives it a much more personal and friendly feel to it..  I used to moderate on a very large diabetic forum full of cliques who constantly tried to overthrow the forum to their way of thought etc...   Adding things like, Like buttons just aids and abets them in the crusade..

I wouldn't like to see this forum descend and be destroyed by the same methods used..


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> *NO* to the 'Like Button'
> 
> It's an crass idea, sorry but I find forums where the like is introduced it soon creates a 'clique' within the forum...
> 
> ...



Actually, something we used to have a while ago (now I remember!) was a 'rating' button, where you could rate a thread. I stopped it because it made some threads appear as though they were sanctioned as 'officially the best', for example, when in fact there may have been other, much better threads that simply hadn't been rated.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good point Ellie Jones, I think some of us might feel judged if we have ratings or like buttons. 

I could compromise with purple too

Please keep the heros and heronines section, it is important that we can express our thanks to others who have helped us.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Good point Ellie Jones, I think some of us might feel judged if we have ratings or like buttons.
> 
> I could compromise with purple too
> 
> Please keep the heros and heronines section, it is important that we can express our thanks to others who have helped us.



I don't plan on removing any sections, I think they all work well


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I don't plan on removing any sections, I think they all work well



Phew! I was beginning to worry about the WLG being removed for a moment.  (_who have has it happens lost over two stone in less than 2 weeks so far! ...sorry about the little plug!_


----------



## David H (Jan 11, 2012)

Forget any like, unlike, thank you buttons.

Smilies are fine and can convey emotions in a text.

Rating is a *No No* an off topic or crass joke can get very high views and answers, not because it's good, but maybe peeps just like to jibe about it.

Ratings do not equate to quality and a ratings bar may convey the wrong messages.

If it ain't broken don't fix it!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Actually, something we used to have a while ago (now I remember!) was a 'rating' button, where you could rate a thread. I stopped it because it made some threads appear as though they were sanctioned as 'officially the best', for example, when in fact there may have been other, much better threads that simply hadn't been rated.





David H said:


> Rating is a *No No* an off topic or crass joke can get very high views and answers, not because it's good, but maybe peeps just like to jibe about it.
> 
> Ratings do not equate to quality and a ratings bar may convey the wrong messages.



I'm also on the Ink Tank forum (to which I linked earlier in this thread, because they have a comprehensive collection of smilies), and the ratings system is active there, but never used by the regular members.  Thus, if a thread which was previously unrated (as most of them are) suddenly gets a 5* rating, that's a clear "spam has been posted to this thread" indicator! 

On the EmailDiscussions forum (another one I'm on) ratings have been disabled for pretty much the reasons given.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Actually, something we used to have a while ago (now I remember!) was a 'rating' button, where you could rate a thread. I stopped it because it made some threads appear as though they were sanctioned as 'officially the best', for example, when in fact there may have been other, much better threads that simply hadn't been rated.



Ah yes, I remember the many 'hours' I spent rating every thread in Off The Subject to avoid just that occurrence. 

As to the Like button, I do agree that it has the potential to cause unexpected upset in those who will feel slighted if no-one 'likes' their post. 

It sounds a good idea to have it, but I'll lay odds it'll become a point of contention at some point. No doubt it'll be used as yet more evidence of the existence of a cliquey forum. "Look at his thread! He's been here 1 year and received 10 Likes. I've only just joined and no-one has ever liked my thread!" kind of thing.

Andy


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll put my hand up and admit that in the early days I often felt left out because of the number of views I got on a thread compared to the number of replies, it does not point to a clique as I often thought. It was pointed out to me and I don't think its been mentioned that majority of times there are more visitors than members viewing, so you could possibly get 50 views from visitors that cannot reply.
Some sort of sign up would be good, but then that may deter some from gaining help from the boards in an open forum.

John.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Phew! I was beginning to worry about the WLG being removed for a moment.  (_who have has it happens lost over two stone in less than 2 weeks so far! ...sorry about the little plug!_




Strikes me the WLG are doing their damnedest to remove theirselves without  any help from Admin .......


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Strikes me the WLG are doing their damnedest to remove theirselves without  any help from Admin .......



I get that at first i was puzzled but i do get it


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope the WLG get it too Steff, otherwise they won't love me any more!


----------



## lizabetic (Jan 11, 2012)

you know what would be a really cool feature? i twitter-like feed at the side? one that just updates with small status like things that we can post


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 11, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> I would like a link maybe, similar to FB that if you create a thread and someone replies, that it gets copied to our email? Sometimes I can post, log off and get delayed in returning, by then my post is pages and pages back, others have made a nice effort to reply to me and then I may appear rude by not replying back?



I used a forum that when you logged in there was an option to click on new posts and the options were 
new posts since your last visit
todays posts
new replies to your posts.


The new replies was where I always started, I could see if any thread I had started or had replied to had some new posts. 

As I don't log in very often at all nowadays I would find that feature useful


----------



## hotchop (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to think that here was clique after a couple of " incidents" however I then grew up and saw it for what it was.... a faceless website with tons of helpful support ( in the nicest possible way)

There are always going to be clash of personailities and disagreements in all walks of life and here is no better however I know that I will never actually be real friends with anyone on a computer screen though can see how other people may find lots of comfort from here

I rarely post now but do pop in and read every few days so I hope my opinion is valued lol

Do DUK completely fund this site? If so, shouldnt it be them asking us how they can raise the profile rather than going to them with a begging bowl for extra support to raise the profile ?

The only real change I would make is an app for smartphones that is easier than accessing the full site.. Something with an easy interface would attract a, dare i say it, a younger generation baring in mind that the reason that facebook is so popular is because its trulty accessable to everyone, at all times of the day. 

I like the idea of a thank you button.. it would save pages and pages of thanks or hello posts which is nice but really gives the impression of huggy huggy when a lot of people are happy to receive frank and genuine support rather than the false hugs that can sometimes be portrayed.. its an acknowledgement that would make new ppl feel that they have been noticed.

Not sure how I feel about a chat room.. is it really necessary? would probably be a nightmare to moderate and there are plenty of threads that ppl could navigate to if they wanted an instant answer.

ETA:  The clique thing would probably stop if we didnt know everyones post count... why is it important anyway?  just a thought

ETA again  sorry, what i mean by why is the post count important.. its like a ranking report of senoirity when probably most og them posts are not diabetes related therefore maybe off subject posts shouldnt be included in a count?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2012)

Depends on forum software, hotchop - some stuff you can turn off (or on) and some you can't.

My 'other' D forum changed software recently and the Mods played with it for a month until we were satisfied it did what we wanted it to - experimenting with fonts and effects and stuff.  We had 'Karma' on it, it took us about half an hour to decide Well we'll get rid of THAT load of old baloney for starters!

We previously had some rather good 'custom' smileys and we're sad to have lost them.  (eg Patti spraying coffee all over her keyboard; 'Nursie Nightshade', a pirate with a 'Thread Hijacked' banner .........; a crab from when I used to invariably mistype the word 'Carb';  a bottle of red wine .....)

But we did have fairy lights round the banner (twinkling ones at that!) all over Xmas - so that's better than the old one!

There are always things that please or displease somebody.  But you can't please all the people all the time so you just have to go with the majority .....


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

hotchop said:


> ...ETA:  The clique thing would probably stop if we didnt know everyones post count... why is it important anyway?  just a thought
> 
> ETA again  sorry, what i mean by why is the post count important.. its like a ranking report of senoirity when probably most og them posts are not diabetes related therefore maybe off subject posts shouldnt be included in a count?



It's just a bit of harmless fun, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## margie (Jan 11, 2012)

sofaraway said:


> I used a forum that when you logged in there was an option to click on new posts and the options were
> new posts since your last visit
> todays posts
> new replies to your posts.



There is a new posts link ( though it sometimes seems to get out of synch) it can be found at the top of the screen with the FAQ, Search options.  Quick links will give you today's posts.


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

margie said:


> There is a new posts link ( though it sometimes seems to get out of synch) it can be found at the top of the screen with the FAQ, Search options.  Quick links will give you today's posts.



Wow thanks Margie I never knew that, its funny alot of us are finding out some functions the forum we didnt even know excisted I mean ive been here nearly 3 years I never knew the quick link did much

Ive only ever went to the click link but to check who was online


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 12, 2012)

margie said:


> There is a new posts link ( though it sometimes seems to get out of synch) it can be found at the top of the screen with the FAQ, Search options.  Quick links will give you today's posts.



Thats right. What i would like added is to be able to click and see only the replies to threads I have contributed to.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2012)

sofaraway said:


> Thats right. What i would like added is to be able to click and see only the replies to threads I have contributed to.



I think you can do this by going to User CP and 'List subscriptions' if you have chosen to subscribe to threads that you have started or contributed to. Can't try it at the moment as I'm not subscribed to any threads!


----------



## JoeFreeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all - so many interesting posts on this! I've read up to page 15, but have to finalise preparations for the meeting now - I'm sure we'll be filled in with anything from page 16 onwards 

I've made notes of the recurring themes - some great ideas and really helpful to get this input. I'm sure Northerner will raise anything else I may have missed. Promotion of the forum seems to be top of the agenda (which I wholeheartedly agree on!) so we'll see what comes out about that.

Sure you'll be brought up to date with what we talk about, so look forward to reading comments about the meeting.

Thanks again


----------



## rachelha (Jan 12, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> Hi all - so many interesting posts on this! I've read up to page 15, but have to finalise preparations for the meeting now - I'm sure we'll be filled in with anything from page 16 onwards
> 
> I've made notes of the recurring themes - some great ideas and really helpful to get this input. I'm sure Northerner will raise anything else I may have missed. Promotion of the forum seems to be top of the agenda (which I wholeheartedly agree on!) so we'll see what comes out about that.
> 
> ...



Seeing as part of diabete's UKs new logo is "Connect" I really hope they put some time and money into the promotion and runnign of the forum.  Not that it is not running well but a bit of monetary reward for all the time the mods spend would be great.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 12, 2012)

rachelha said:


> ...... Not that it is not running well but a bit of monetary reward for all the time the mods spend would be great.



Couldn't agree more. After all if you pay peanuts you get ....... er ..... definitely not!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not a Moderator here, but I am elsewhere.

I'd object very strongly to being actually paid.  It would change the dynamic and put me in a situation where I would feel obligated to do it instead of doing it of my own free will and being free to say, Sorry - I just don't want to do it any more.

Also it then has to be declared for Income Tax purposes.  If you are on benefits, any income gleaned from elsewhere might affect that.  If you only pay PAYE - would you take kindly to having to complete a stupidly long self assessment form every year too? cos I certainly wouldn't.  They can't keep up with my 4 or 5 different occupational pensions (each paying peanuts, but at least they make a small bag when combined) as it is.

OTOH if they bought me summat - like paid for a slap up meal or took me to see a show (something I'd enjoy but don't do very often) ....

Just my take.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree. I'm not interested in money for modding. Makes it a lot more serious, rather than the easy-come easy-go arrangement. We might then have to actually do stuff. 

I hope the meeting has been fruitful and will help the forum to grow. Although nothing happens overnight (or we'll be very busy tomorrow morning ). 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! Well, I think the meeting went very well  A very broad range of topics were discussed so I will gather my thoughts and post an overview in a while!


----------



## christine.h (Jan 16, 2012)

*Forum*

Can it be made easier to get into I struggled to find it it would be nice for link on the headings bar


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

christine.h said:


> Can it be made easier to get into I struggled to find it it would be nice for link on the headings bar



I'm not quite sure what you mean Christine? Get into it from where?


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 16, 2012)

christine.h said:


> Can it be made easier to get into I struggled to find it it would be nice for link on the headings bar


 
Do you mean the login link ?

Once logged in, you can tick the 'keep me logged in' box (can't remember what it's actually called!).

Rob


----------



## am64 (Jan 16, 2012)

regarding the payment stuff ...i think the main character ..whoever is admin ...  ..should be paid because all the hours effort and dedication given and required to keep this place open 24 hrs ......moderators to me are like the 'volunteers' who do it for what ever reasons they wish and as such are invaluable to the successful running of such a place as this ...


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've found the forum an invaluable resource since finding it back in 2010. It is moderated brilliantly 24/7 and it is a shame that more people aren't told about it!

Business cards sound like a great idea. Perhaps posters could be used at the DUK events too i.e. runs/walks etc.

As mentioned in other posts the DUK FB wall isn't brilliant, too fast for most people to get questions answered properly and takes quite a long time to  find people's replies. Maybe a bit more advertising on the page would direct people here?

Also I think an email to members was mentioned a little while ago? This could be a good way to bring people back on to the forum if they haven't posted in a little while.

Sorry for going on and hope I haven't repeated previous posts!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 16, 2012)

For me, as a long term 'head-in-the-sand' diabetic who was left largely in the dark, I think it's important to try and capture the older diabetics who have dropped off the radar and don't know about the latest ideas and innovations.

I would imagine the cards in the clinics would be a good way to reach them.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2012)

Robster - I agree wholeheartedly with that.  Been there done that etc.  'They' assume you know it all.  You don't - because 'they' never told you ......


----------



## MargB (Jan 17, 2012)

Have not been around much recently so just trying to catch up with all this!!  Read about the first 8 pages but no time at the moment to read everything.

I now feel comfortable with my diagnosis but that is only because of everything I learned from fellow contributors to this forum.  I immediately took to the "no questions is too stupid" offer and nobody has ever made me feel stupid for asking questions.  I take part in many forums - they are all different.  However, it seems on every forum every now and then there is a discussion about cliques.  I can't always follow discussions because, just like this thread, I can't read back on every post or related thread.  The ones I really stay away from are those that turn nasty and they are always sorted out on here.

I love the way we are not separated into T1 and T2 - to me that would equal real diabetics and the T2s.  I know some T1s and I have learnt so much about their condition from here.  I don't always understand terms but that is life.

As to meets being an excuse to drink, well at the last one I drank cups of tea most of the time and thoroughly enjoyed them too.  Seems we go to a Waterstones pub which serves food all day and there is plenty of tea, coffee, boozy drinks.  Now they are all smoke free - why not?  I have met some lovely people and really enjoyed meeting them again for my 2nd forum meet.  Rarely use PM but have used it to give my address and/or telephone number which I would not have given on an open topic.

I loved the WLG when it started, felt a big part of it and find the total loss thread fascinating - well done to us!!

There is not much I would like to change.  See some people want a chat room but I cannot keep up, they do my head in.  So, I would not go in and chat.  

Shall stop waffling but I appreciate this forum and am grateful for all the help and support I have had from so many people on here.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts Marg, nice to hear from you and I hope we can meet again some time in the coming year


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean Christine? Get into it from where?



I think it's the tiny links from the landing page http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk

I only ever give out /boards as the web address as I find that 'empty' page unnecessary.

M


----------

